# Tutorial: ¿Qué buscar en un multímetro?



## mariano22

Buenas! Ante varias dudas que se me han presentado, recurro a ustedes para comentarles que tengo el interés de comprarme este tester:

http://www.superelectrical.com/multimeters/image/9207A.jpg

Que opinan? El que yo vi en una Bulonera (no en una casa de electronica como se supone que deberia ser), no tiene las ranuras de +-K..
Posee mediciones de:
Voltage continuo y alterno
Amperaje Continuo y alterno hasta 20A
Ohmetro hasta 200Mohm
Probador de Diodos
Comprobador de continuidad sonoro
Capacimetro de 2nF a 20uF
Frecuencimetro hasta 200Khz
Temperatura

Su costo es de mas o menos 80$ Arg. Me sonó raro su precio "barato" siendo que tiene capacimetro y frecuencimetro. Y ante la duda de comprar un objeto trucho, mejor les comento a ustedes. Si alguien lo tiene y me quiere comentar que tal es, le agradeceria muchisimo.

Quiero sus opiniones al respeto. Gracias por su tiempo.

Saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Yo dudaria por el valor que puede medir el ohmetro. Salvo que pueda medir resistencias de 4 terminales (lo dudo), el fabricante miente.


----------



## mariano22

Osea por el Ohmetro no tengo tanto problema, porque tengo otro tester que le anda eso, pero que esta viejito y falla un poco o queda trabado.

En general que te parece? Lo comprarias?


----------



## solaris8

> siendo que tiene capacimetro y frecuencimetro


si es el de la foto te diria que tiene capacimetro y termometro , no frecuencimetro.....


----------



## ernestogn

Estimados, el viernes pase a comprar 2 pabadas por electrocomponentes sa y hay vi un tester UNIT UT58D.
 con medidor de inductancia hasta segun estas especificaciones, 
Inductance	 2mH/20mH/200mH/20H	(2%+10)





vale la pena , lo pienso usar mas que nada para filtros de audio , ... 
vale 180 pesos , me parecio una ganga , pero preferi preguntarles antes 
http://www.uni-trend.com/UT58D.html


----------



## DJ DRACO

Se ve bastante bueno, bastante muy bueno...y el precio es razonable y no te hace pensar que sea demasiado chino asi que...compralo


----------



## ernestogn

no se que tan chino sea, yo ya tengo un UT55 , que anda muy bien,


----------



## jol45

Hola.
     Yo tengo un UT71B (es Chino) y hasta el momento funciona bien, es practico y comodo de operar. Aunque lo uso poco. ya que es el del taller en mi casa, y no el de terreno.
 La diferencia de un buen tester y otro malo esta a mi modo de ver en la durabilidad a lo largo del tiempo (que hay que esperar para saberlo en las marcas nuevas)y lo bien que soporten el maltrato mecanico ó electrico. Golpes y caidas, ó error de conecciones (el unico error que no soportan es en escala de medicion de corriente medir voltaje, los equipos buenos queman fusibles, y los muy buenos tienen fusible tipo automatico, que se repone apretando un boton un boton)

              Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

ok! , y la escala de inductancia es util? o me voy a quedar sin escala a la tercer bobina?


----------



## retrofit

ernestogn dijo:


> ok! , y la escala de inductancia es util? o me voy a quedar sin escala a la tercer bobina?



Si lo que pretendes es  medier bobinas para audio, las escalas que tiene son suficiente otra cosa sería medir bobinas para RF ya que esas escalas se quedarían muy cortas.
Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Joya,  me compro uno a en la primera oportinidad entonce


----------



## penrico

Yo tengo ese mismo modelo. Anda muy bien. El medidor de bobinas, en mi caso me ha servido muchísimo. Yo lo he usado para medir inductancias entre 100uHy y 5mHy. Lo compré en electrocomponentes también, pero de cordoba. Saludos


----------



## Imzas

hola, para quienes viven en Chile, me gustaria saber, donde y que precio pueden tener los siguientes medidores:
Capacimetro
Inductometro
Frecuencimetro
Generador de frecuencias.
Muchas gracias XD.


----------



## jol45

Jazminia.
Capacimetro e inductometro en tester como el mostrado en este mismo Foro (primer post)
Frecuencimetro En Rango de Audio ( 10 a 100.000 Hz App) en algunos tester digitales
Es importante saber si serian para medir señales de audio ó de Radiofrecuencia  ya que pueden ser distintos instrumentos.
Saludos


----------



## Scooter

Siempre es mejor tener una sola escala de algo que ninguna


----------



## pandacba

Hoy por hoy, con los precios que tienen no se justifica tener un instrumento semejante hace dos año compre un LCR meter, en ese momento me salio 250 pesos, tiene luz en un enorme display, muy sensible ya que dos cables en paralelo te mide perfecatamente la capacidad y arrollados su inductancia.

El que pregunto por alli si a la tercera inductancia se quedara sin tester, esos es imposible, es como medir resistencias.

Ojo con los capacitores estos deben acostumbrarse a descargarlos, tanto electrolíticos como los otros, por ejemplo una capaciad de .47 cargada a 400V o màs puede dañar el instrumento


----------



## ernestogn

pandacba dijo:


> ``
> El que pregunto por alli si a la tercera inductancia se quedara sin tester, esos es imposible, es como medir resistencias.



lo que quise decir con que si a la tercera me quedaba sin tester ,era referido a las escalas ,
no sea cosa que por no saber me compre un tester ,que no sirve por ejemplo para medir una bobina destinada a un filtro pasa bajo de 100Hrz por decir algo ,
no a la resitencia o duracion del mismo.


----------



## pandacba

Comprendido, para sabes eso es muy simple fijate que valore adquieren las inductancias para el espectro de la banda de audio asi estas seguro, pero ponete en la mente de adquirir uno que tenga escalas completas.

De todas formas un buen técnico deberia saber maneja un puente de mediciones


----------



## Imzas

pandacba dijo:


> Hoy por hoy, con los precios que tienen no se justifica tener un instrumento semejante hace dos año compre un LCR meter, en ese momento me salio 250 pesos, tiene luz en un enorme display, muy sensible ya que dos cables en paralelo te mide perfecatamente la capacidad y arrollados su inductancia.
> 
> El que pregunto por alli si a la tercera inductancia se quedara sin tester, esos es imposible, es como medir resistencias.
> 
> Ojo con los capacitores estos deben acostumbrarse a descargarlos, tanto electrolíticos como los otros, por ejemplo una capaciad de .47 cargada a 400V o màs puede dañar el instrumento


Alguna reseta, es que me da un poco de miedo hacerlo al "arco"con untrozo de conductor .


----------



## ernestogn

pandacba dijo:


> Comprendido, para sabes eso es muy simple fijate que valore adquieren las inductancias para el espectro de la banda de audio asi estas seguro, pero ponete en la mente de adquirir uno que tenga escalas completas.
> 
> De todas formas un buen técnico deberia saber maneja un puente de mediciones



justamente me estaba acordando del bendito puente de wheatstone, seguro que llegado el caso me salva... 
Aprobado el UT58D ,


----------



## ecotronico

Hola:

Mi acotación es que este instrumento sólo mide inductancias "grandes".

A mi juicio es más útil implementar un medidor de inductancia como este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ncontrar-inductancia-bobina-21122/#post191608

Si deseas medir inductancia pequeñas (rango de los micro-henrios) te recomiendo utilizar una tensión sinusoidal de audio-frecuenca y luego medir la amplitud que cae en la bobina puesta en serie con una Resistencia conocida. Esto te saldrá más barato que esos 180 pesos.


----------



## anthony123

Buenas noches

Alguno ha probado el tester UT10A? Es de tipo bolsillo y autorango. Compre uno porque me llamo la atencion el hecho de poder medir frecuencia, ciclo de trabajo y capacitancia.

El problema es cuando le inyecto una onda cuadrada (4Hz aproximadamente) y permanece en 0, en el ciclo de trabajo tambien pasa algo similar, fluctuando la medicion.

Será muy baja la frecuencia? El manual dice tener una apreciacion lo suficientemente baja para poder medir la señal que le estoy introduciendo.

Traré con otras frecuencias a ver que me resulta, espero sus comentarios:

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Gente les dejo un interesante video del amigo de Cacho, que explica muy bien que cosas hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de comprar un multímetro.


----------



## rub3n

Hace tiempo que quiero comprar un tester para intentar reparar varios aparatos que tengo estropeados, pero por una cosa u otra, nunca me decidí... A ver si me pueden ayudar a elegir uno económico y que me sirva para comprobar todos los componentes de por ejemplo un televisor, un reproductor dvd y cosas así. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ivan747

Este tutorial está en construcción. Me faltan completar algunas secciones y quiero agregar imágenes.

Muy bien. Comencemos. Muchas personas simplemente compran su primer multímetro y dan algo equivalente a $7 dólares por uno de estos y dejan el problema así hasta que se dañen:







Eso en sí no está mal. Al final, estas personas están comenzando su hobby o su carrera y no quieren gastar mucho dinero o no conocen algo mejor.





_Amprobe AM-530. Ahora conocen algo mejor._

Lo que pasa es que estos multímetros no son muy seguros. Si destapan uno de estos se van a dar cuenta de varias cosas. Lo primero, le entrada para medir A no tiene ningún fusible. Es muy sencillo olvidarla ahí y hacer que esta cosa explote en tu mano. Es muy probable que la caja no resista, apenas está agarrada por dos tornillitos y se rompe cuando la vienesa abrir por décima vez. Lo segundo en seguridad es el fusible del rango de mA. Este fusible es de vidrio, lo que significa que si tienes mala suerte y estás midiendo un circuito de alto voltaje y mucha energía, aunque se rompa el filamento dentro, se puede formar un arco que va a permitir que la corriente pase.

Aquí tengo un video porque una imagen vale más que mil palabras:






De acuerdo, no son seguros, pero entonces, ¿qué compro?
Lo mejor es comprar un multímetro de calidad que te va a durar años. No hay que pagar $400 dólares por un Fluke 87V, a menos que lo necesites. Han existido multímetros de calidad en el rango de los $50 hasta los $100 dólares. Básicamente, cualquier cosa que cueste más de $50 en Amazon y sea una de las siguientes marcas, probablemente será seguro y de buena calidad.





_Sección de entrada de un Fluke 28-II. Un verdadero ejemplo de un diseño seguro. Pueden ver que hay ranuras en las que va plástico que aísla los diferentes conectores, los fusibles cerámicos, la separación entre los trazos que llevan alto voltaje y los fusibles cerámicos. Todavía se puede comprar un Fluke 27 original en eBay por unos $100 dólares y es un verdadero ladrillo. Crédito: EEVBlog_

Aquí una lista de buenas marcas de multímetros. Hay de todo, algunas pueden no tener multímetros de $50 a $100.



Fluke
Amprobe
Extech
Brymen
BK Precision
UNI-T (precaución con esta, no siempre todo es bueno pero sí es barato)
Agilent (gama alta)
Keithley (lo mismo. No hacen portátiles)

Esas son mis marcas preferidas. No me gustan ni los siguientes, porque los he visto por dentro y muchas veces la calidad no es comparable con otros del mismo precio de las marcas anteriores:


Vichy
Victor
Global Specialties
Ideal
Elenco

Si solo puedes comprar uno de esos, nada podemos hacer. De todas formas era mejor que el multímetro chino...

Hay muchos otros motivos por los cuales comprar un buen multímetro, hasta ahora sólo hemos tocado el tema de la seguridad como introducción, pero después de leer este tutorial, podrás valorar la importancia y los beneficios de tener un buen multímetro.



*Más información sobre la seguridad:*

Ya he explicado por qué la seguridad es importante y creo que el video quedó bien claro. Pero de nada sirve tener al auto más seguro del mundo si no sabes conducirlo bien. Fluke cortésmente ha publicado una serie de documentos sobre la seguridad en los ambientes industriales. Me baso en gran parte en sus guías para este tutorial.





_Fluke 87V Ex. Esta versión del 87V se puede usar en ambientes explosivos_

Existen unos estándares que definen la _categoría_ de tus mediciones en materia de seguridad. No existen los mismos peligros midiendo una placa madre de computadora que midiendo el voltaje a 2 metros del contador de electricidad, afuera, en un día nublado. Hay diferencias de voltaje (12V vs. 240V), corriente (50A protegidos contra corto vs. algo prácticamente ilimitado) y condiciones físicas (en tu banco de trabajo vs. en una escalera de aluminio). También hay un cuarto factor que son los picos de voltaje y corriente que se pueden presentar en algunas situaciones. Por ejemplo, los motores y cargas inductivas pueden introducir fácilmente picos en la línea de 110/220V.

Puede que tu multímetro u otro instrumento no soporte alguna de esas condiciones (alto voltaje, mucha energía, picos no controlados y aislamiento). ¿Entonces, cómo sabemos si lo hace? Para esto se inventaron los CAT ratings. Yo traduciré ratings como clasificación. Cuanto tu multímetro tiene clasificaciones CAT, te da la categoría a la que pertenece (Hay del CAT I hasta el CAT IV) y hasta qué voltaje soporta en esa categoría. Ejemplo: un multímetro dice CAT III 1000V, CAT IV 600V. Aquí les explico cada categoría.

CAT I: para uso en equipos domésticos o de oficina. Básicamente, equipos de poca energía con protección de picos, como todo equipo electrónico tiene de una forma u otra. Básicamente, todo lo que es a pilas y casi todo lo que se enchufa a la pared y se esté midiendo del lado secundario de un transformador lo podemos considerar CAT I. Las fuentes conmutadas son un híbrido extraño entre CAT I y II. Técnicamente, algo de alto voltaje como un flyback para CFL es CAT I, pero deben asegurarse de que su multímetro soporte ese voltaje.
Encontrarán que ningún multímetro es CAT I. Algunos osciloscopios lo son, otros no dicen nada.
CAT II: todo lo que está protegido por un fusible o breaker en en panel de distribución. Eso incluye el alambrado de la casa, siempre que esté a más de 10m de un área CAT III y/o a más de 30m de un área CAT IV. Noten que el lado primario de una fuente conmutada es CAT II al igual que un taladro, que tiene su motor que casi va directo al enchufe.
CAT III: equipos en instalaciones fijas como bombas de agua, motores trifásicos o instalaciones de piscina, por decir algunos. También instalaciones eléctricas cortas (las que no pudieron caer en CAT II por la distancia). Enchufes para equipos pesados que no están muy lejos de  el contador. Paneles de distribución (aquí les llamamos caja de breakers) e iluminación a gran escala.
CAT IV: justamente después del transformador que baja la tensión a 120V/220V, contadores, el poste de luz. Aquí la corriente que puede pasar es prácticamente ilimitada.

Que diga CAT no significa necesariamente que sea así. Hay fabricantes que lo ponen, pero es una mentira. Con las compras por internet es difícil para los pocos gobiernos que les importa poder detener esto. Lo ponen porque es lo que se espera de ellos. Una buena forma es buscar una certificación independiente. La marca CE que le ponen no es independiente, se les permite ponerla sin certificación. Una buena marca es la UL. Para más detalles, consulten las fuentes, específicamente las de Fluke.

Hace unos 30 años, o sea por ahí por los ochenta, estas clasificaciones no existían. No había un concepto de seguridad muy establecido y muchos multímetros e instrumentos en general no tenían mucha protección que digamos. Un multímetro moderno debería tener:


*Unas puntas recubiertas:* vean la figura S-1
*Si las puntas son CAT III o CAT IV* deben ser como las de la figura S-2, si el multímetro es nuevo. La parte de metal es como del tamaño de la punta de un lapicero. Como ven, se puede quitar el cobertor. Es requerimiento fue introducido recientemente.
*Doble aislamiento:* si ven un símbolo de un cuadrado dentro de otro cuadrado, tiene doble aislamiento. Otras cosas con doble aislamiento son las fuentes de laptop. Doble aislamiento significa que el equipo puede operar de forma segura sin una conexión a tierra. La forma como hacen esto es a través de dos capas de aislamiento entre las partes energizadas del circuito o con aislamiento reforzado. En la imagen S-3 pueden ver el aislamiento reforzado de in Amprobe AM-530.
*Una buena construcción interna:* esto lo vas aprendiendo por experiencia. Hay un ejemplo arriba y la figura S-4 les da otro ejemplo más.
*Fusibles cerámicos:* también llamados HRC por su _High Rupture Capacity_ o alta capacidad re interrupción. La diferencia es que cuando se forma un arco de corriente en un fusible de vidrio, éste se puede mantener después de roto el filamento. Un fusible cerámico está lleno de arena u otro aislante. Un buen fusible cerámico va a decir su capacidad de interrupción. Es cuánta corriente es capaz de detener. Si es de 20kA significa que puede cortar esos 20kA en vez de dejarlos pasar y hacer que la explosión corte la corriente de alguna forma. Cuidado que pueden haber fusibles falsos en el mercado. Parecen cerámicos pero por dentro son como los de vidrio. Foto de un fusible falso que encontré en la figura S-5.
*Fusible en la entrada de 10A* *(importante)*: a menos que sea un multímetro tan viejo que ni tenga clasificaciones CAT, debes buscar uno que tenga fusible. El video de arriba es lo que pasaría exactamente con multímetro sin fusible en la entrada de 10A si fueras a realizar una medición de voltaje CAT III. Pueden ver en el video la forma del multímetro. Es un modelo genérico que he visto varias veces y siempre dice _unfused_ (sin fusible).





*Figura S-1: *_pueden ver que ambas de las dos puntas de abajo están recubiertas. Arriba en el fondo está un plug tipo banana sin recubrir. Se puede usar, pero solo en mediciones CAT I en el banco de trabajo. La punta recubierta roja tiene un protector que no permite de ninguna forma que entres en contacto con el metal._









*Figura S-2: *_puntas CAT III/IV con cobertor y sin cobertor. La falta de este las convierte en CAT II._





*Figura S-3: *_aislamiento reforzado. Pueden ver que hay una ranura en la parte inferior donde entra la lengüeta de la parte superior. Es mejor conteniendo explosiones y hace sólido el multímetro._





*Figura S-4: *_De izquierda a derecha. Pueden ver al fusible de 10A, y miren los trazos con cobre expuesto que tienen para disminuir la resistencia tentre los terminales de entrada. Si siguen el trazo viniendo de la entrada de mA ven que va a otro fusible, de 1000V, como debe de ser. El arreglo de diodos D2-D6 es para proteger la entrada de mA. Pueden ver que la entrada de V tiene un PTC que es básicamente un fusible que se auto-reinicia y 3 varistores. Cianto el voltaje excede cierto valor (probablemente 1000V) los varistores reducen su resistencia dramáticamente y el PTC comienza a aumentar la suya. Entonces forman un divisor de voltaje que mantiene el voltaje en un valor más o menos seguro. Hay tres varistores en serie para dar redundancia y posibliemente reducir costos o tamaño. También pueden ver que todo ese circuito del PTC está bien lejos de la entrada negra._

Imagen de alta resolución aquí.





*Figura S-5: *_el fusible cerámico falso estaba vacío por dentro. Son mejores los que tengan una marca como los de la figura S-4. Por lo menos sabes a quién demandar cuando te tengan que operar un brazo..._

Cómo manejar tu multímetro en situaciones de peligro

Mientras tanto, lean esto:
http://www.fluke.com/fluke/mxes/formacion/seguridad/default.htm

*¿Cuántos debo tener?*
Antes de seguir, tengo que decir que debes no tener solo uno, sino varios multímetros.
¿Por qué?
Primero, imagina que tienes un circuito que cambia su consumo dinámicamente, como bien es un amplificador de audio o un circuito con microcontrolador, ¿cómo mides la potencia que consume?
No puedes simplemente usar un solo multímetro para medir la corriente y luego cambiarlo para que mida voltaje. La potencia que consume el circuito va a haber cambiado. Necesitas dos multímetros para hacer esto.

Segundo ¿cómo se si el multímetro está dando lecturas erróneas?
Puede ser que en algún momento el multímetro se salió de sus especificaciones y tu estás diseñando una fuente que crees que te te está dando 3.4V pero en la realidad da 3.6V y va a dañar tu costoso microcontrolador que tardaste 3 semanas en recibir. ¡Puff! Se daña. Acabas de perder 3 semanas y US $20 de envío por no haber tenido un segundo multímetro. A gastar de nuevo.

Cuando estás trabajando en un proyecto, las herramientas son para no perder el tiempo en ellas. ¿Cómo sabes si tu herramienta es de confiar si no la puedes comparar? Si tienes un segundo (y hasta un tercer) multímetro, las puedes comparar todas a ver si hay una que no es de confiar o se ha salido de sus especificaciones.

*Funciones*
En un multímetro, hay varias cosas que considerar. Lo primero es los tipos de mediciones que podemos realizar. Estas son las características de un circuito que se pueden medir. Aquí les muesto las más típicas y las menos típicas también.


*Voltaje AC:* mide la tensión de alterna en valor RMS. La lectura que vas a recibir en la pantalla tiene la exactitud dada en el manual solamente si la onda que mides es senoidal. Esto no es muy útil en ciertos circuitos y no puedes medir el valor pico a pico sin un osciloscopio. Esta técnica se llama average sensing. Un ejemplo donde esto _no_ es útil es cuando estás probando un inversor de esos de onda cuadrada. Podrías leer 110V o 220V y creer que todo está bien pero en realidad el valor RMS va a ser diferente. Las lámparas no van a birlar con la misma intensidad, por ejemplo.
*Votaje AC (con True RMS):* con esta técnica, lo que lees en la pantalla es el verdadero valor RMS de la onda que mides, siempre que la onda esté dentro de los parámetros que da el manual. Te pueden dar unas frecuencias máximas y mínimas en las que el multímetro puede operar.
*Voltaje DC:* es simple y llanamente voltaje DC. Este es el modo en el que los multímetros tienen mayor precisión. En casi todos los multímetros la impedancia de entrada en este rango y en modo AC es de 10MΩ. Esto se deba a que ellos tienen un divisor de voltaje interno para seleccionar los distintos rangos. En muchos multímetros el rango más bajo es el más preciso y puede tener una impedancia mucho mayor a 10MΩ, a veses de GΩ (giga). Eso es porque desconectan el divisor de voltaje entero.
*Ohms:* mide la resistencia. Si hacen mediciones de valores pequeños y su multímetro tiene una función llamada Rel (relativo o Δ, lo detallamos después), unan las dos puntas y presionen Rel para, en efecto, eliminar la resistencia de los alambres en su medición. Lo que eso no va a eliminar es la resistencia por oxidación en los terminales del componente o alambre.
*Ohms (medición a 4 alambres):* esta técnica generalmente es usada en medidores no portátilales. Hay 4 alambres. Por dos de ellos se suple una corriente a la resistencia, por los otros dos, se mide el voltaje justamente entre los puntos de interés. Pueden probarlo en casa con una fuente de corriente, un multímetro midiendo el voltaje, algún alambre y la ley de ohm. Si lo hacen bien, verán que pueden obtener una lectura más exacta que usando la funcion de ohms sola.
*Continuidad:* no hay mucho que decir aquí. Si tienen la oportunidad, prueben que el buzzer responda rápido cuando hay continuidad, y mejor aún, que siga sonando como medio segundo después que se hizo el contacto. Un buen ejemplo de un buzzer perfecto es el del Fluke 87V, búsquenlo en Youtube.
*Diodos:* Esta función sirve para verificar que un diodo esté funcionando correctamente. Generalmente se da una lectura en voltios y ese es el voltaje de conducción del diodo. Si les es posible, confirmen que su multímetro llegue hasta 4V porque así pueden probar LEDs de cualquier color también. Si usa pilas AA o AAA casi seguro que no lo hace, pero si son de 9V es posible que sí.
*Capacitancia:* mide capacitores. Asegúrense de descargarlos, pero un buen multímetro debería soportar hasta 300V en esta función sin dañarse. No lo prueben de todas formas. Generalmente esta medición es de muy bajo rendimiento. Los multímetros suelen medir nF y µF hasta llegar a 400µF o 4000µF. No hay mucha necesidad de llegar tan alto realmente. Cuando mides más de 100µF vas a tener que esperar un largo rato a que se cargue.
*Frecuencia:* mide la frecuencia. No es reemplazo de un contador de frecuencia, la resolución (cantidad de dígitos, esencialmente) es muy limitada y sólo llegan hasta 20 o 40MHz. Con puntas normales no puedes llegar a 20MHz muchas veces. No es reemplazo de otros instrumentos, pero resuelve.
*Ciclo de trabajo:* Mide la relación entre el tiempo que dura una señal estando activa y el tiempo que está inactiva. Suele ser parte del medidor de frecuencia. Útil para quien esté trabajando con PWM en microcontroladores.
*Temperatura:* Permite medir la temperatura con un termocople. Un termocople no es más que la unión de dos metales distintos. Si quieren saber más, busquen termopar en Wikipedia. Si esta función les es importante (a mí me es muy útil) busquen un multímetro que tenga una resolución de 0.1ºC.
*Corriente (mA y µA):* Si están en una entrada separada a la de voltios, es mucho mejor. Es más difícil quemar el fusible. Noten que cuando miden corriente, necesariamente se tiene que perder algo de voltaje. A esto se le llama _burden voltage_. Tómenlo en cuenta porque esa pérdida de voltaje afecta el consumo de corriente de su circuito. Todos los multímetros sufren de esto. Se soluciona cambiando a un rango más alto (si estás en µA lo cambias a mA, etc.).
*Corriente (A):* Hay multímetros que te dan una alerta si tratas de medir el voltaje con una punta conectada a esta entrada. Esto aplica también a la entrada de mA. Se suele llamar _jack alert_. Si tienes un multímetro True RMS, esa funcionalidad también aplica para medir corriente y es muy útil. Noten que el _burden voltaje_ afecta a esta entrada también, pero en menor medida. Algunos multímetros te dejan medir hasta 20A, pero dicen que solo puede ser por _n_ segundos y hay que dejarlos descansar por otro tiempo más.

Lo segundo importante son las funciones adicionales que tienen. Hablamos de esos "extras". Casi todos los multímetros tienen como el 90% de las funciones que mencioné antes. Excepto por los detalles que dije como el _jack alert_, todos los multímetros buenos tienen la mayoría de lo que hay en la lista. Lo que los diferencia son su resistencia al abuso, diseño visual (es como la marca se distingue), precisión (entraremos en detalle luego) y estas funciones adicionales.


*Función relativa (Rel ∆):* es eso mismo. Mide la diferencia entre dos valores. Si quieres medir cuánto aumenta la temperatura una disipadora sobre la temperatura ambiente conectas tu termocople, usas la función de ºC (ºF es para losers) ves la temperatura ambiente, le das a Rel y pegas el termocople a la disipadora. La lectura que vas a leer es igual a [Temperatura de la disipadora] - [Temperatura ambiente]. Si leíste 90ºC sabes que el transistor no aguanta más de 125ºC, ya sabes que no se puede usar el ampli a más de 35ºC y deberías buscarle un abanico.
*Modo Min/Max:* Muestra en la pantalla solamente el valor máximo (o mínimo) que ha leído el multímetro. Si el multímetro es bueno (de la categoría del Fluke 87V y cualquier Agilent) este modo va a registrar picos que no verías en la pantalla de otra forma porque son muy rápidos. Otro uso es darle a Max, y medir algún voltaje que es muy peligroso como para quitarle la vista a las puntas. La forma apropiada de hacer esto es con Auto-hold (lo explico en Hold), pero solo lo tienen los Fluke y otras marcas costosas (y aún así el Fluke 117 no lo tiene).
*Barra análoga:* sencillo. Imagínate un vu-metro o medidor análogo en tu multímetro. Si está diseñado apropiadamente, es más rapido que los dígitos y eso es a propósito, para que puedas ver cosas como fluctuaciones. En general mientras más rápida es esta pantalla mejor. Si los dígitos fueran rápidos, no pudieras leerlos, para eso tienen esta función.
*Hold:* le das a hold y la lectura se "congela" en la pantalla. El auto-hold es una variación de esto. Sabe que valor da el multímetro cuanto tus puntas no están conectadas a nada. Cuando las conectas a algo, congela la lectura. Si estás trabajando en circuitos peligrosos es esencial. Muchos multímetros industriales profesionales la tienen.
*Auto-rango:* esta función para mí esencial. No hay nada más molesto que estar dándole vueltas a un switch todo el tiempo. Un truco. Si están midiendo un circuito que cambia de estado más o menos rápido, como una luz intermitente, quítenle el auto-rango con el botón de Range. Si no lo hacen el multímetro se la va a pasar tratando de encontrar el rango cada vez que la señal cambia. Si van a medir varios puntos uno después del otro, como en las reparaciones, también vale la pena quitarlo para ahorrar tiempo.
*Detector de voltaje sin contacto (NCV):* sirve para saber la presencia de un voltaje AC en instalaciones eléctricas sin usar puntas. Por ejemplo, si están cambiando un interruptor (donde no hay neutro) y quieren saber si el alambre está vivo o no. El sensor suele estar al frente, detecta desde 100V hasta unos 600V y su sensibilidad es de unos 2cm. También se venden por separado. Véase el Fluke VoltAlert.
*Datalogging:* la implementación varía según el fabricante pero consiste en un multímetro que puede guardar valores. Algunos se pueden configurar para que guarden una lectura cada equis tiempo o puedes guardar los datos al pulsar un botón. Para sacar los datos se necesita una conexión a una PC.
*Conexión a PC:* generalmente consiste en una conexión serial al computador. El multímetro va a tener un diodo LED infrarrojo y un cable especial con un sensor infrarojo. La PC los suele reconocer como puertos seriales. Algunos fabricantes te dan recursos para que programes tus propias aplicaciones y también suelen suplir aplicaciones que hacen datalogging y más cosas. Si comprar uno de esos asegúrate de que es software no sea basura, porque puede pasar, en especial si la marca no es de las mejores.
*Auto-apagado:* sencillamente apaga el multímetro después de unos minutos para preservar la batería. En el manual te explican como desactivarlo.
*Compartimento de baterías y fusible y el stand:* si el multímetro tiene un compartimento para baterías y/o fusibles, mejor. Hay menos posibilidades de que dañes algo o cambies algún trimmer accidentalmente. Asegúrate de que tenga stand, nunca he visto un multímetro bueno sin stand (excepto los de bolsillo). Otra cosa que nunca he visto en un multímetro bueno es un probador de transistores.
*Multímetros a prueba de agua:* si necesitas uno, yo creo que sabes lo que buscas.
*Puntas:* Asegúrate de que a goma tenga las especificaciones escritas y que en general las puntas sean de calidad. No estreses ningún alambre, no lo enrolles con tanta presión alrededor del multímetro. He visto docenas de cables fallar así.
*Luz de fondo:* si se apaga sola en menos de 15 segundos es frustrante.
*Medición en baja impedancia (Lo-Z):* había dicho anteriormente que los multímetros tienen una impedancia alta de 10MΩ casi por norma. Este modo reduce a propósito esta impedancia. Se usa cuando se quiere eliminar ruido que puede causar errores en las lecturas. No es esencial. Nada de lo que siguie lo es, pero si lo necesitas, no dudes en comprar algo que lo tenga.
*Filtro pasabajos (LPF):* un filtro pasabajos elimina las frecuencias altas de un circuito. Es útil por ejemplo para eliminar el ruido que hay en una línea AC cuando se quiere medir el voltaje.
*Función de mV:* básicamente es un rango en el que se pueden leer voltajes bajos. En un multímetro Agilent, esta función te deja ver hasta 30mV. Lo más pequeño que podrías detectar son 0.01mV ó 10µV.
*Funciones matemáticas varias:* son exclusivas de multímetros para banco de trabajo (bench multimeter, si conocen mejor traducción me avisan). Tu vas a saber si las necesitas.
*Medición de dB:* lee el voltaje y lo compara en decibeles a una referencia de 1V. Trabajar con decibeles necesita un tutorial aparte.





_El VoltAlert de Fluke es un detector de voltaje sin contacto_





_El Extech EX330 cuenta con un detector de voltaje sin contacto integrado. Es mi recomendación si buscan algo en el rango de los $50. Nota que mide la mayoría de las cosas y tiene funciones de Hold y Rel._

*Precisión y resolución*
_¿Qué es todo eso de precisión de 0.5% y eso de las cuentas y 3 1/2 dígitos?_

Resolución:
Es fácil. Si tu manual dice que tu multímetro tiene 2000 cuentas (counts) significa que va del 0000 hasta el 1999. Si dice que son 4000, va del 0000 hasta 3999. Si es de 200,000 va desde 000000 hasta 199,999. Ejercicio: ¿cuántas cuentas tiene el Extech EX330 de la imagen de arriba? Pasa el mouse sobre este texto para ver la respuesta
Tiene 3,999 por supuesto

Este sistemita lo complican cuando hablan de dígitos. Cuando dicen que un multímetro es de 3 1/2 dígitos ¿qué quieren decir?

Quiere decir que el multímetro tiene 3 dígitos completos y uno que puede ser 1 ó 0. Eso significa que va del 0000 al 1999 (mira los 3 dígitos y el 1). Cuando dice que tiene 3 y 3/4 quiere decir que tiene 3 dígotos y uno que llega hasta 3. (0000 hasta 3999). Realmente el formato no tiene mucho sentido, pero es lo que se usa.

Ahora un ejemplo. ¿Hasta dónde llega el rango de 20V de un multímetro de 5 1/2 dígitos?
Bueno, hay 5 dígitos completos, y uno que puede ser 0 o 1. Entonces, lo más alto que puede ser el "medio" dígito es 1 y lo más alto que pueden ser los otros es 9, entonces:
199999
Si llevamos eso a voltios:
19.999V
Como ven, siempre falta una cuenta para llegar al rango que seleccionamos.

Las resoluciones más comunes:

2,000 (3 1/2): común en los multímetros más básicos. Casi está en desuso excepto por multímetros chinos y las antigüedades en eBay.
20,000 (4 1/2): común en multímetros portátiles de alta gama.
200,000 (5 1/2): común en multímetros de escritorio
2,000,000 (6 1/2): común en multímetros de escritorio
4,000 (3 3/4): común en multímetros portátiles
6,000: común en multímetros portátiles
3,200 y 32,000: equipos HP (ahora Agilent) y creo que algunos otros. Tengo que investigar.
10,000: algunos Agilent portátiles.

Precision:
Cuando uno realiza mediciones, es importante saber que todos los instrumentos presentan los datos con cierto error. Por otro lado, es importante poder confiar en las mediciones que uno hace con sus instrumentos.

Cuando ves un multímetro te vas a encontrar con una tabla parecida a esta:





_Esta tabla salió del manual de un Keithley 197A que se puede comprar en eBay por menos de $200. Es un modelo que tiene casi 25 años pero ¡miren esas especificaciones! Está muy por encima de tu multímetro típico de 0.5% en el rango de 2V. También nota el voltage burden, como había explicado antes._

Esa tabla es más o menos de las más completas y/o complicadas. Pero aquí la explico.
Primero tenemos la tabla que nos da la precisión en el modo Voltaje DC. Me salió cortado el título. En la primera columna está range, que es el rango que tenemos seleccionado. La segunda columna es la resolución. Es el menor cambio en el voltaje que el multímetro puede registrar en ese rango. Como ven es muy sensible y entraremos en detalle con este mismo ejemplo en la sección de resolución. En la tercera columna, como expliqué antes, esta la impedancia de entrada. Como ven es muy alta en los rangos más bajos.

La tercera y la cuarta columna es en lo que estamos interesados. Vemos que arriba dice Accuracy y unos símbolos entre paréntesis. Vallamos de izquierda a derecha. El ± significa que este error puede ser positivo o negativo, o sea que si fuéramos a poner 100V exactos en el multímetro quizás lea un poco más alto o un poco más bajo. Luego nos dice %rdg. Es una abreviación para %reading o lectura. Significa que hay un error que se expresa como un porcentaje de la lectura. Si este fuera del 1% y ponemos 100V en el multímetro, nos pudiera medir desde 099.0V hasta 101.0V. 

El +counts significa que a ese error se le puede añadir otro error, esta vez en cuentas. Si el error fuera de ±2 cuentas (counts) el multímetro nos daría desde 098.8V hasta 101.2V. Si le ponemos 10V al mismo multímetro en el mismo rango, pudiéramos tener desde 009.7V (10*0.99-0.002) hasta 010.3V (10V*1.01+000.2). Como ven, el error de las cuentas es más significativo en la parte baja del rango y el error en % es más significativo en la parte alta.

En este Keithley para el rango de 2V nos dicen que la precisión es de 0.005% +2 cuentas. Este multímetro es de 200,000 cuentas. Calcula cuál pueden ser los valores más altos y más bajos si le conecto una referencia de voltaje de 1.024V, asumiendo que esa referencia es ideal.

Pere, ¿cuál es la diferencia entre la cuarta y la quinta columna? Para comenzar, este equipo de presición debería ser enviado a calibrar anualmente, o sea, que lo envían a un laboratorio donde verifican que la lectura que de esté dentro de los errores dados por la hoja de datos. Si lo está, te dan una hoja diciendo cuál es el error real en %. Si no lo está lo ajustan para que lo esté y te dan la hoja de cómo estaba antes y después del ajuste.

La quinta columna dice 1 year (año). Esa es la presición que va a tener en un año de haberse calibrado. Si no es así, le vas perdiendo confianza al multímetro. La cuarta columna dice qué tanto puede cambiar el valor en 24 horas en relación al error que obtuvo cuando fue calibrado. [necesito confirmar esto último]

*Un multímetro moderno debería tener:*


*Unas puntas recubiertas:* vean la figura S-1
*Si las puntas son CAT III o CAT IV* deben ser como las de la figura S-2, si el multímetro es nuevo. La parte de metal es como del tamaño de la punta de un lapicero. Como ven, se puede quitar el cobertor. Es requerimiento fue introducido recientemente.
*Doble aislamiento:* si ven un símbolo de un cuadrado dentro de otro cuadrado, tiene doble aislamiento. Otras cosas con doble aislamiento son las fuentes de laptop. Doble aislamiento significa que el equipo puede operar de forma segura sin una conexión a tierra. La forma como hacen esto es a través de dos capas de aislamiento entre las partes energizadas del circuito o con aislamiento reforzado. En la imagen S-3 pueden ver el aislamiento reforzado de in Amprobe AM-530.
*Una buena construcción interna:* esto lo vas aprendiendo por experiencia. Hay un ejemplo arriba y la figura S-4 les da otro ejemplo más.
*Fusibles cerámicos:* también llamados HRC por su _High Rupture Capacity_ o alta capacidad re interrupción. La diferencia es que cuando se forma un arco de corriente en un fusible de vidrio, éste se puede mantener después de roto el filamento. Un fusible cerámico está lleno de arena u otro aislante. Un buen fusible cerámico va a decir su capacidad de interrupción. Es cuánta corriente es capaz de detener. Si es de 20kA significa que puede cortar esos 20kA en vez de dejarlos pasar y hacer que la explosión corte la corriente de alguna forma. Cuidado que pueden haber fusibles falsos en el mercado. Parecen cerámicos pero por dentro son como los de vidrio. Foto de un fusible falso que encontré en la figura S-5.
*Fusible en la entrada de 10A* *(importante)*: a menos que sea un multímetro tan viejo que ni tenga clasificaciones CAT, debes buscar uno que tenga fusible. El video de arriba es lo que pasaría exactamente con multímetro sin fusible en la entrada de 10A si fueras a realizar una medición de voltaje CAT III. Pueden ver en el video la forma del multímetro. Es un modelo genérico que he visto varias veces y siempre dice _unfused_ (sin fusible).





*Figura S-1: *_pueden ver que ambas de las dos puntas de abajo están recubiertas. Arriba en el fondo está un plug tipo banana sin recubrir. Se puede usar, pero solo en mediciones CAT I en el banco de trabajo. La punta recubierta roja tiene un protector que no permite de ninguna forma que entres en contacto con el metal._









*Figura S-2: *_puntas CAT III/IV con cobertor y sin cobertor. La falta de este las convierte en CAT II._





*Figura S-3: *_aislamiento reforzado. Pueden ver que hay una ranura en la parte inferior donde entra la lengüeta de la parte superior. Es mejor conteniendo explosiones y hace sólido el multímetro._





*Figura S-4: *_De izquierda a derecha. Pueden ver al fusible de 10A, y miren los trazos con cobre expuesto que tienen para disminuir la resistencia tentre los terminales de entrada. Si siguen el trazo viniendo de la entrada de mA ven que va a otro fusible, de 1000V, como debe de ser. El arreglo de diodos D2-D6 es para proteger la entrada de mA. Pueden ver que la entrada de V tiene un PTC que es básicamente un fusible que se auto-reinicia y 3 varistores. Cianto el voltaje excede cierto valor (probablemente 1000V) los varistores reducen su resistencia dramáticamente y el PTC comienza a aumentar la suya. Entonces forman un divisor de voltaje que mantiene el voltaje en un valor más o menos seguro. Hay tres varistores en serie para dar redundancia y posibliemente reducir costos o tamaño. También pueden ver que todo ese circuito del PTC está bien lejos de la entrada negra._

Imagen de alta resolución aquí.





*Figura S-5: *_el fusible cerámico falso estaba vacío por dentro. Son mejores los que tengan una marca como los de la figura S-4. Por lo menos sabes a quién demandar cuando te tengan que operar un brazo..._

¿Cómo se cuánta precisión y resolución necesito yo para trabajar?
[en construcción]
[hacer una lista de las precisiones y resoluciones típicas de varias clases de multímetros]


La relación entre el número de cuentas y la presición
[en construcción]

*Aquí unas imágenes de multímetros buenos*
[en construcción]

*Ejemplo realista: qué encontrarás en un multímetro de US$70*
[en construcción]

*Cómo conseguir buenos multímetros en eBay (y los multímetros de escritorio)*
[en construcción]
No se si poner una lista de los multímetros que me gustan en eBay porque ustedes los compran todos y luego ellos le suben el precio XD



*Mis marcas y modelos adquiridos*
[en construcción]

Yo tenía un Extech EX330 y un Amprobe AM-220. Ambos eran competidores. El Amprobe al año se había salido de sus especificaciones de precisión. No hay nada malo con eso de por sí, técnicamente. En teoría uno debe mandarles el instrumento para que lo calibren cada año, pero en la práctica, hay multímetros de marcas como esta que mantienen su precisión por 20 años como si nada hubiese pasado. Quizás haga un tutorial sobre mediciones de alta precisión y calibración después.

Como el Amprobe se había salido de sus especificaciones, perdí la confianza en la compañía. Me quejé en otro foro en inglés, pero ellos me pusieron a razonar de que no todas las unidades son así y que yo tuve mala suerte. Ciertamente es así. Volví a recuperar confianza cuando adquirí mi segunda unidad de esta marca y debo decir que está hecho como un tanque de guerra. El modelo es el AM-530. 

Esta marca tiene siempre una versión en español de sus manuales, impresa, y la recibes con el multímetro. Todos los fusibles en sus multímetros son cerámicos, hasta donde se. Significa que van a poder interrumpir la corriente cuando tienes una falla parecida a la del video anterior.

En definitiva Amprobe es mi marca preferida, excelente soporte técnico, y también está Extech. Amprobe es una subdivisión de Fluke y de hecho he visto algunos detalles que se asemejan a Fluke en algunos detalles del AM-530.

[luego le agrego imágenes]

*Fuentes*
[Recopilando]
Lo que escribo no es un copy-paste. Es una recopilación de lo que he aprendido de estas fuentes. No se las pierdan. Muchas son fascinantes.


Todos los tutoriales de multímetros en EEVBlog (¡o todos los videos!)
Documentos sobre seguridad de Fluke: hablan de las técnicas apropiadas para manejar situaciones peligrosas con electricidad en ambientes industriales. Son más para electricistas que para electrónicos.
Keithley Low Level Measurement Handbook: se habla de presición, resolución y técnicas para medir valores extremadamente altos o bajos. Muy interesante.
A ver qué mas se me ocurre...
Información sobre las funciones filtro pasa-bajos, modo Lo-Z y modo Peak Detect (una variación de Min/Max que detecta picos rápidos). También otras funciones de ese tipo, muy interesante. ¡Agilent es lo máximo!
http://cp.literature.agilent.com/litweb/pdf/5990-6425EN.pdf
Documento de Fluke que habla de los estándares para seguridad eléctrica:
http://support.fluke.com/find-sales/Download/Asset/2173075_6003_ENG_B_W.PDF
Me encontré hoy esto sobre CAT en español: 
http://stmeu.wordpress.com/2009/08/03/que-es-cat-i-cat-ii-cat-iii-cat-iv/
Tutorial sobre de los circuitos de protección de un multímetro:


----------



## niguel

interesante información...que opinas de este, me lo pienso comprar ya que el que tengo mide cualquier verdura.


----------



## opamp

Hola niguel , por practicidad prefiero los autorango.


----------



## Ivan747

niguel dijo:


> interesante información...que opinas de este, me lo pienso comprar ya que el que tengo mide cualquier verdura.



Cuál es tu presupuesto y dónde lo piensas comprar? Yo buscaría por lo menos autorango. Por cierto, ese que quieres comprar para mí cae en la misma categoría que el multímetro de la primera imagen. Si es lo que puedes costear, nada podemos hacer.

Actualización: mañana expando algunas secciones del tutorial, pero estoy un poco vago con las imágenes XD


----------



## niguel

Bueno ese multimetro cuesta alrededor de los 100 dolares mas o menos, no pienso gastar mas de 150 dolares para un multimetro...pero leyendo la información que agregaste me pico la curiosidad por el Extech EX330 y por lo visto cuesta menos de lo que pienso gastar...
Como tu eres el capo en este tema no se si me pueda orientar  mas o menos que se puede hacer con ese presupuesto.
saludos.


----------



## Ivan747

niguel dijo:


> Bueno ese multimetro cuesta alrededor de los 100 dolares mas o menos, no pienso gastar mas de 150 dolares para un multimetro...pero leyendo la información que agregaste me pico la curiosidad por el Extech EX330 y por lo visto cuesta menos de lo que pienso gastar...
> Como tu eres el capo en este tema no se si me pueda orientar  mas o menos que se puede hacer con ese presupuesto.
> saludos.



Voy a hacer una sección con fotos de distintos multímetros que me gustan y sus peculiaridades.
Si los quieres nuevos, te recomiendo que tengas 2. Te recomiendo el EX330, buena calidad. El AM-530 lo tengo en las manos y se siente como que va a durar una eternidad. Tengo una reseña en inglés en la página de Amprobe. Cuestan como US$50 y $70, respectivamente. Ta hace $120 y con shipping no debe exceder $150. Yo creo que es mejor comprar dos modelos distintos porque lo que no tiene uno lo tiene el otro. Originalmente yo tenía un EX330 y un AM-220. El AM-220 tiene manual en español, si te sientes más cómodo. Los dos Amprobe lo tienen. El AM-220 cuesta US$50 nuevo, pero no se le siente la calidad como el 530. Puedes en su lugar comprar un AM-520. La única diferencia entre ese y el 530 es que el 530 tiene True RMS.





niguel dijo:


> Bueno ese multimetro cuesta alrededor de los 100 dolares mas o menos



¿En serio? No es un error? Eso no debería costarte más de $20 y es un caso extremo 
Me imagino que eso es en el mercado local. El otro día me encontré un EX330 en una ferretería en mi país y estaba casia l doble del precio de Amazon. Si quieres traer cosas por internet, te recomiendo que investigues con amigos a ver cómo lo hacen. Vale mucho la pena en este hobby.


----------



## Electronec

niguel dijo:


> interesante información...que opinas de este, me lo pienso comprar ya que el que tengo mide cualquier verdura.



Si te decides por ese modelo, elije el YF-5303, es igual pero con capacímetro. Yo lo tengo y va de 10, no se el precio porque me lo regalaron.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivan747

Por políticas del foro ya no puedo editar mi propio aporte. Por favor moderadores, permítanme la edición o cierren y borren el tema para yo crear uno nuevo. Ya guardé esta página de referencia.


----------



## SKYFALL

Ivan747 dijo:


> *Por políticas del foro ya no puedo editar mi propio aporte. Por favor moderadores, permítanme la edición o cierren y borren el tema para yo crear uno nuevo. Ya guardé esta página de referencia.*



Naa, Simplemente cuelga tu nuevo aporte en tu hilo y luego le solicitas a los moderadores que fusionen tus mensajes en uno solo, asi quedara completo el tutorial.


----------



## Ivan747

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Naa, Simplemente cuelga tu nuevo aporte en tu hilo y luego le solicitas a los moderadores que fusionen tus mensajes en uno solo, asi quedara completo el tutorial.



Veo que este foro es muy regulado. Todavía no he podido conocer a los moderadores, pero espero que salga bien.


----------



## Electronec

Ivan747 dijo:


> Veo que este foro es muy regulado. Todavía no he podido conocer a los moderadores, pero espero que salga bien.




Naaaaa......son buena gente...


----------



## analogico

todavia no me ha explotado ningun multimetro chino 
la falla comun  es swchit rotatorio, siempre se daña 




 y una marca que encontre  por aca es mastech, quizas lo compre quizas 


y los analogos


----------



## 1024

Hola, aunque es evidente, no esta de mas recordar los que como en la 1a imagen se fabrican como OEM.


----------



## SKYFALL

Ivan747 dijo:


> Veo que este foro es muy regulado. Todavía no he podido conocer a los moderadores, pero espero que salga bien.



Todos son muy bellas personas, prestos a ayudarte y a correguirte cuando sea necesario, ademas saben que lo hacen en pro de ayudar desinteresadamente sin buscar nada a cambio mas que la satisfaccion de ayudar.


----------



## Ivan747

analogico dijo:


> y los analogos



Personalmente no les encuentro ningún beneficio lo suficientemente grande como para superar un buen multímetro digital con una barra análoga. Hay personas que prefieren la aguja porque se pueden ver los cambios "rápidos" de entre 15 y 2 Hz más o menos. Con un multímetro digital que tenga la barra análoga se puede hacer también.

 La impedancia es más alta, son más robustos, duran décadas al igual que muchos análogos, tienen modo de baja impedancia si lo necesitas. Hay gente que dice que como un multímetro es análogo, la resolución es infinita pero yo nunca he viso alguien que me pueda decir la diferencia entre 1.000V y 1.001V en un multímetro análogo.

Una situación parecida pasa con los osciloscopios, pero los osciloscopios digitales que imitan las cualidades de un CRT están en el rango de los US$1000 en adelante así que no hay competencia 





1024 dijo:


> Hola, aunque es evidente, no esta de mas recordar los que como en la 1a imagen se fabrican como OEM.



Leí por ahí que mi Amprobe AM-530 tenía un diseño muy parecido a la forma de UNI-T hacer las cosas. Me estoy dando cuenta que sí y creo que realmente fue diseñado por UNI-T y quizás sea exclusivo para Amprobe porque no encuentro otro igual en ninguna parte.

Yo no tengo mucha experiencia en los OEM. Pero dejenme explicarles:
Un equipo OEM es básicamente un equipo vendido bajo la marca del fabricante original en vez de un tercero. Vamos a decir que el próximo celular Google Nexus la gente de Google se lo encargan a Asus. Asus es el OEM de ese modelo de Nexus. Ahora imaginen que el Nexus no lo vendan en China por tal o cual razón. Asus decide introducir el mismo equipo al mercado chino pero con marca Asus y más barato porque los chinos no quieren dar US$600 por él. Ese es un equipo OEM.

Lo mismo pasa en la industria electrónica. UNI-T, Brymen y otros más son OEM. Estoy seguro que Extech usa fabricantes OEM en como la 1/3 de sus productos. Lo que no se es quién fabrica que y bajo cual marca y modelo. Seguro deben haber expertos en eso.


----------



## Ivan747

Moderadores, por favor agregar esto al tutorial. En el archivo de texto adjunto están las instrucciones. Las fotos las tomé yo y las subí por Dropbox.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Gracias por tan completo aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ivan747 dijo:


> Moderadores, por favor agregar esto al tutorial. En el archivo de texto adjunto están las instrucciones. Las fotos las tomé yo y las subí por Dropbox.



!    Editado    ¡


----------



## R-Mario

Pusiste al Vichy en la lista negra. Y yo estaba apuntando mi mirada al VC99, me gustaba sus funciones y por su puesto su precio, de hecho en un video del mismo tipo que hizo el video que pusieron en el post, hace una "analisis" de 5 multimetros de no mas de 50 dolares "el video dura casi una hora", entre ellos esta el Vichy VC99, y al parecer pasa todas las pruebas y resulta ser relativamente preciso, comparado con un fluke, sin embargo al final este tipo lo elimina como posible eleccion, eso no lo entendi porque.

Alguien que tenga el Vichy VC99 y me diga que tal le a salido. La verdad no tengo 400 dlls para uno de buena marca.


----------



## Ivan747

Si mi memoria me sirve bien, lo descalificó porque se dañó después de tirarlo de una mesa. No medía algunas cosas bien. Puedes comprarlo, pero por US$10 más te puedes comprar el ganador de el "análisis".
El video en cuestión:






La lista era una lista de marcas que no superan a las de la primera lista en calidad pero son todas mejores que no tener nada o tener uno muy genérico. Personalmente no me gustan, y ya.

Te entiendo, yo tampoco tengo US$400 para un multímetro ni pienso tenerlos a menos que me meta a electricista industrial o algo así.



Estoy pensando en subtitular algunos de los videos de EEVBlog, y tal vez comenzar un blog en español porque creo que tiene que haber más contenido en español. Me dicen que opinan


----------



## niguel

Al fin pude cómprame el extech , después de tanto esperar...lo probé y muy bueno la verdad muy recomendado, lo único que no me gusto es que solo se alimentara con dos pilas de 1.5 v ,pero bueno no me hagan caso.
Ivan gracias por las recomendaciones.
saludos.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas, que opinan del UT70A...?


----------



## R-Mario

Ya tuve la oportunidad de manocear varios UT, y la verdad es que no le piden nada a las marcas de renombre, en realidad cualquier multimetro chino te va dar mediciones muy parecidas, yo estaba por publicar unas fotos de mis dos multimetros uno chino marca master y otro fluke 79III, con ambos tuve las misma mediciones, ¿cosa curiosa no crees? en fin yo pienso que para hobby y para reparaciones basta con cualquier multimetro mas o menos bueno, el master que tengo me costo 6 dolares y el fluke me costo 145 dolares. jejeje me moria de la risa cuando medi el voltaje de una pila de 1.5V el fluke decia: 1.543V y el chino decia 1.542 y variaba hasta 1.543 jajaja. En realidad no se porque son tan caros los fluke, quizas por su precision garantizada por escrito.


----------



## jamesoro

bueno yo despues de joderme con muchos me compre este finest y es excelente, hasta ahora a pagado cada peso que valio y ya tengo 7 años con el


----------



## elecsx3

Felicidades por el post..!!
entiendo que el Amprobe AM-530 no tiene fusible de protección?
me interesa mucho, y creo que por ese dinero no está mál en relación calidad-precio...

saludos..!!


----------



## Naacho

Muy buen aporte, yo debería comprar un multímetro digital un poco mejor al que tengo, que es casi de términos medios, pero lamentablemente no tengo el presupuesto para hacerlo .
Tengo, además del digital que especifiqué, un multímetro análogo Hansen como este:







Aunque lamentablemente desconozco si funciona ya que no tengo la batería de 22.5V que me pide en su interior jaja y está en peores estados que el de la imagen.

Gracias por el aporte!


----------



## Ivan747

elecsx3 dijo:


> Felicidades por el post..!!
> entiendo que el Amprobe AM-530 no tiene fusible de protección?
> me interesa mucho, y creo que por ese dinero no está mál en relación calidad-precio...
> 
> saludos..!!



El AM-530 tiene fusibles, aparentemente son de buena calidad según lo que veo y yo espero que no sean falsificaciones, si es así pues baja su reputación.


----------



## elecsx3

me fijé ayer de madrugada, pero también he visto en sus características que no tiene una gran apreciación en milivoltios..
creo que me decantaré por el Amprobe 34XR-A, ya que el que mas me convence de la red en economico en el vc99 , y por lo que comentas...
busco barra grafica, milivoltios (0.01mV), miliamperios (0.01mA), capacitancia con resolucion de nF...

alguna idea plisss..?


----------



## fernandob

les hago una consulta, como para hacerlo mas "vivo y practico " al tema.
y que algunos puedan aprovechar la temporada de .............

por que no hacen esto:

*quien compre un multimetro, luego de haberlo meditado un poco, de haber buscado, analizado y pedido precios  :*
*pongalo aca, su pais, cuanto le costo hoy y donde lo compro .*

asi quien siga este tema si justo esta en la zona, pais, localidad y le interesa aprovechar el analisis, la busqueda y las conclusiones que te llevaron a la compra : APROVECHA.
nadie pierde:
el que vende, pues vende mas.
el que tenia interes en buscar algo aprovecha y se tira ya a a la pileta (ya se tiro el que hizo el aporte y no habia pirañas ).


----------



## R-Mario

elecsx3 dijo:


> me fijé ayer de madrugada, pero también he visto en sus características que no tiene una gran apreciación en milivoltios..
> creo que me decantaré por el Amprobe 34XR-A, ya que el que mas me convence de la red en economico en el vc99 , y por lo que comentas...
> busco barra grafica, milivoltios (0.01mV), miliamperios (0.01mA), capacitancia con resolucion de nF...
> 
> alguna idea plisss..?


 

Ni idea es una verdadero desma$%& encontrar el que te acomode y luego que se ajuste a tu precio. Aca en mexico me ofrecen el 34XR-A nuevo en 70 dolares lo cual segun yo y paginas como newark es una ganga. peeeroooo no se si entrarle, la verdad seria nomas de puro vicio porque tengo un fluke 79iii y un chino.


----------



## elecsx3

menudo chollo..!!
aquí en España sobre 170€..!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Yo compré el UT136B por u$d 20:













			
				Caraterísticas del farbricante dijo:
			
		

> Max.dígitos:	3999
> DC voltaje:
> Rango de medición:	400 mV / 4 V / 40 V / 400 V / 500 V
> Precisión:	+/- (0.8%+1)
> AC voltaje:
> Rango de medición:	400 mV / 4 V / 40 V / 400 V / 500 V
> Precisión:	+/- (1.2%+3)
> Corriente DC:
> Rango de medición:	400uA / 4 mA / 40 mA / 400 mA / 4A / 10A
> Precisión:	+/- (1.0%+2)
> Corriente AC:
> Rango de medición:	400uA / 4 mA / 40 mA / 400 mA / 4A / 10A
> Precisión:	+/- (1.2%+5)
> Impedancia:
> Rango de medición:	400ohm / 4000ohm / 40kohm / 400kohm / 4Mohm / 40Mohm
> Precisión:	+/- (1.0%+2)
> Capacitancia:
> Rango de medición:	4nF / 40nF / 400nF / 4uF / 40uF / 100uF
> Precisión:	+/- (4.0%+3)
> Frecuencia:
> Rango de medición:	10 Hz / 100 Hz / 1 kHz / 10 kHz / 100 kHz / 1 MHz / 10 MHz
> Precisión:	+/- (0.5%+3)
> Ciclo de trabajo:	0.1%~99.9%
> Otras características:	Prueba de diodos / continuidad alarma / Apagado automático / alarma de baja tensión / Retención de datos
> Energía:	Alimentado por 1 pila de 9V (incluida)
> Accesorios:	2 x Pruebas sonda
> 1 x Inglés manual de usuario



Lo bueno del modelo:

- Buena calidad de puntas y de la carcasa.
- Medición de corriente y de voltaje en distintos conectores (a prueba de tontos).
- Autorango bastante rápido, de todas formas podés elegir la escala en forma manual.
- Batería accesible de forma rápida.
- Todos los componentes internos en SMD.
- Fusibles cerámicos. 
- Conector de puntas bastante sólido.

Contras:

- Malas mediciones de resistencias de alto valor (100k para arriba), incluso fuera de la tolerancia que declara la resistencia .
- Malas mediciones de capacitores de bajo valor (olvidate de medir pF y las unidades de nF dejan bastante que desear).
- A pesar de tener 4000 cuentas, la precisión que declara el fabricante en los distintos parámetros es baja en comparación con otros de 2000 cuentas que está a un precio similar.

Hasta ahora no me quejo, lo tengo hace menos de 1 año y todavía está enterito .


----------



## fernandob

a mi de el tester (y disculpen por favor ) lo unico que me interesa es :

modelo 1 : el comun , que sea barato y pantalla grande, para levar por ahi , no hago mediciones raras.
lastima que casi no se consigue el barato amarillo de display grande .

modelo 2 : este es para el taller y lo que me interesa es que tenga escalas de VCA de mV.
esto es muy importante para hacer mediciones de corriente con shunt.


ADEMAS : que la pila dure, una vez compre uno muy chiquito que las pilas eran de boton y no duraban nada, un chiche al cuete.
bueno, las obviedades de que mida correctamente y demas.



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo compré el UT136B por u$d 20:
> 
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/652261270/Automatic-range-digital-multimeter-UT136B.jpg
> 
> .


 
o sea 100 mangos ????


----------



## cosmefulanito04

fernandob dijo:


> ...
> modelo 1 : el comun , que sea barato y pantalla grande, para levar por ahi , no hago mediciones raras.
> lastima que casi no se consigue el barato amarillo de display grande .



Viejo chicato 



fernandob dijo:


> ...ADEMAS : que la pila dure, una vez compre uno muy chiquito que las pilas eran de boton y no duraban nada, un chiche al cuete.
> bueno, las obviedades de que mida correctamente y demas.



Las baterías de 9V no se destacan por su vida útil.



fernandob dijo:


> ...o sea 100 mangos ????



Algo por ese valor, pero lo compré por *ebay*, por eso te recalqué los u$d 25 en su momento, para no tener problemas con la aduana.


----------



## fofo almarales

Hace poco menos de un mes compré un UT151E, no es autorango pero es bastante completo, lo compre en Venezuela por 1550 Bs VEF (carisimo), lo compre para hacer un trabajo de electricidad a unas lamparas de 1000 Vac, para probarlo en casa estaba midiendo unos capacitores HVAC de marcha (los que le iba a poner a las lamparas), luego paso a medir voltaje 110VAC de la toma colocando la perilla en VAC pero olvidé cambiar las puntas de posicion y voilá! me cargue el multimetro.. el error es similar a medir un capacitor cargado. Adjunto las fotos del osiso que ni un mes me duro 





Entre la frustracion despues de tantos años en la electronica ahora a venir a romper el multimetro por una burrada y la necesidad rapida de reparar el equipo me hicieron decantarme en otra tienda por otro UNI-T pero otro modelo, el UT-58C, un poco mas economico (1170 Bs VEF) pero ironicamente con mas funciones (incluye medicion de transistores). Hasta los momentos cero rollo! Muy bueno para medir incluso capacitores HVAC, Incluso me indica en pantalla la posicion de las puntas segun la funcion, indicacion antidescuido que me cae como anillo al dedo para evitar volver a dañarlo como el anterior 



Y aqui una breve comparativa entre algunos multimetros que tengo, los chinos genéricos vs UNI-T



Tambien compre hace un poco mas un capacimetro UT601 (1380 Bs) Lo uso mucho para medir capacitores electroliticos de valores mayores





Y una pinza Autorango UT201 (1000Bs, a muy buen precio), ideal para medir motores pequeños, motorventiladores y compresores.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

El que parece interesante de la línea Uni-T es la serie UT61 "x":






Lo más destacado que le veo:

- Data hold 
- REL (medición relativa) 

Y puede conectarse a la PC mediante RS-232 desaprobacion, para registrar las mediciones:


----------



## fernandob

esa foto con esa cantidad de capacitores gigantes y solo mide 30,9 uF ????????

 ................


----------



## cosmefulanito04

fernandob dijo:


> esa foto con esa cantidad de capacitores gigantes y solo mide 30,9 uF ????????
> 
> ................



Parecen estar todos en serie.

*Les dejo un review muuuy completo del UT136B (en inglés, pero pueden ver cuando mide con otro tester patrón):*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URKSs02qz5c


----------



## fofo almarales

fernandob dijo:


> esa foto con esa cantidad de capacitores gigantes y solo mide 30,9 uF ????????
> 
> ................



Si, jajaja, la verdad que si. Son capacitores HVAC de marcha de 25/30uF en arreglo serie paralelo y todo ese arreglo va en serie con un tuvo uv. Funcionan 4 capacitores en baja intensidad formando un banco equivalente a 26 uF aprox y los 6 en alta intensidad formando un banco de 39 uF aprox en serie con la lampara, la comutacion alta/baja se maneja con un contactor.



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> El que parece interesante de la línea Uni-T es la serie UT61 "x":
> 
> http://www.soselectronic.com/a_info/img_data/c/UT61e.jpg
> 
> Lo más destacado que le veo:
> 
> - Data hold
> - REL (medición relativa)
> 
> Y puede conectarse a la PC mediante RS-232 desaprobacion, para registrar las mediciones:
> 
> http://lygte-info.dk/pic/UNI-T/UT61E/ut61e-pc4.png



Si, ese es el que mas me gustó, se ve muuuy robusto pero en mi pais esta incomprable, muy caro. Aunque despues del percance que tuve, me parece muy raro que UNI-T no haya incluido protecciones para conexiones erroneas, simplemente se quemó y punto! no quemo fusibles y tal parece que los ptc no actuaron. Luego subiré imagenes por dentro.


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi

Hola a todos. Mi primer post. Hehe...

Bueno, me he registrado a este foro porque en este último mes me he decidido a dar el paso, desde hace tiempo previsto, de introducirme en la electrónica básica con el simple objetivo de poder reparar los electrodomésticos de casa.
Este último mes he estado estudiando qué són, para qué sirven y cómo funcionan las PCB, las resistencias, los condensadores, los diodos, los fusibles, los relés, las bobinas y transformadores, los transistores y tiristores, los circuitos integrados, además de cositas como la DC y la AC, la inductáncia, la tensión, la potencia y los valores en Amperios, Watts, Volts, Ohmios, Faradios, Henrios, etc... de los distintos componentes. Y paro que no voy a acabar.

Dicho todo esto, el caso es que lo único a qué me he atrevido hasta ahora es a abrir aparatos y limpiarlos bien por dentro puesto que aún no dispongo de Multímetro, y hoy he descubierto esta web cuando justo el jueves pasado encargué un Uni-t modelo UT53, que había visto en este vídeo de Youtube: v=ZY5IMBTcNgM

El motivo de mi post, tras toda la info que os acabo de dar, es si la compra del Uni-t UT53 es buena teniendo en cuenta que mi objetivo no es crear nuevos circuitos. Vamos, que no tengo la intención de ponerme a calcular cuantas resistencias, condensadores y demás componentes ni sus capacidades necesito para inventarme y fabricarme mi propia minicadena. Por decir algo.

Está claro que Ivan747 tiene sus preferencias en cuanto a multímetros, pero me ha picado la curiosidad cuando en su lista de marcas preferidas está Uni-t pero con la nota "Precaución con esta, *no siempre todo es bueno* aunque sí es barato".

Bueno, barato sí ha sido: 28,55€, pero Ivan747 aconseja que sean de un mínimo de 50$. Creo que al cambio serían unos 43€ más o menos.
Yo quisiera saber si éste multímetro, el Uni-t modelo UT53 es lo suficientemente bueno para mi propósito, reparar electrodomésticos.

Muchas gracias a los que han tenido la paciencia de leerme. Lo sé, es un tocho, pero como novato en el tema prefiero explicarme con pelos y señales antes que ponerme a lanzar preguntas genéricas ó faltas de información que nadie sabe qué responder.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese multímetro (UT53) te dará muchas satisfacciones, y si lo cuidas, también muchos años de buen servicio.

*Cuidarlo incluye:*

No equivocarse de escala
No equivocarse de conexión
No medir Volt´s estando conectado como para medir amperes.
No medir resistencia habiendo tensión.
Muchos Etc.


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi

Muchísimas gracias por responderme tan rápido, Fogonazo. Y me alegro doblemente al saber que he realizado una buena compra.
He escogido este multímetro, tras compararlo con otros, pero sobretodo por verlo en el vídeo de youtube que puse. A mí me parece que ese hombre sabe mucho de reparar electrodomésticos y explica muy bien cómo funciona el aparato, cómo se revisa si hay continuidad en el circuito y también lo qué dices; saber poner los valores, escalas y en qué conexiones para poder verificar si un componente dado está bien, quemado, o cortocircuitado, además de avisar sobre qué componentes hay que descargar antes de medirlos. 
No pude poner el enlace entero porque al darle a Responder para enviar mi mensaje me ha salido una nota que decía que hasta los 5 mensajes no podía poner ninguno. Bueno, cada foro tiene sus normas y hay que acatarlas. Pero vamos, que el hombre está haciendo prácticamente un tutorial del Uni-t UT53.

Otra vez gracias, Fogonazo. Me voy a dar un garbeo por la web que parece que es bastante buena.


----------



## Elektro90

Hola voy  a comprarme un multitester tengo los siguiente modelos, ME gusta por que tienen frecuenciometro, capacimetro con rangos amplios

1) PR-61C
http://www.loelectronics.com/pdf/PR-61C.pdf

2) PR-61D
http://www.loelectronics.com/pdf/PR-61D.pdf

La diferencia importante que veo entre los es que el 61D tiene un Bandwidth (Hz)= 45Hz ～3kHz y el 61C tiene 45Hz ～1kHz
Asi que, es mejor el 61D o el 61C? ...


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Con el 61C podés medir hasta 220MHz partiendo de 10Hz.

El ancho de banda que mencionás es para medir la tensión True-RMS, cuando la medís, debes tener en cuenta ese ancho de banda para saber que armónico te toma a la hora de medir. Por ej. si quisieras medir una señal rectangular de 1kHz, vas a medir cualquier cosa.


----------



## Elektro90

cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Con el 61C podés medir hasta 220MHz partiendo de 10Hz.



El 61D tambien se puede medir hasta 220MHZ desde 10HZ, asi por ese lado son iguales.
Lo que acabo de ver es que el 61C si soporta true RMS, pero el 61D no. 
Yo tenia este multitester http://www.uni-trend.com/ut60g.html y viendo sus caracteristicas no tenia true.RMS tampoco.
 Ciando queria medir cristales en placa madre 32.768 kHz me marcaba cualquier cosa, el true-rms afecta a la medida de la frencuencia tambien??

Por lo que veo el 61D es mejor que el 61C. Opinas lo mismo?

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Ahí vi bien el pdf, fijate que el 61C no tiene tilde en el True-Rms y el 61D si. Asi que son exactamente iguales, salvo que el 61D incluso mide True-Rms.

Como el 61C no tiene True-Rms, el ancho de banda que menciona de 45Hz-1kHz es para medir senoidales puras en ese rango. Si querés medir la eficaz de una senoidal de 10kHz vas a medir cualquier cosa.

En cambio el 61D al tener True-Rms, te permite medir señales que tengan los principales armónicos dentro del ancho de banda que especifica, es decir 45Hz-3kHz. Por ej. vas a medir muy bien la tensión eficaz de una señal rectangular hasta los 300Hz, pero no por ejemplo una que tenga una frecuencia de 2kHz (incluso en 1kHz solo agarrás 3 armónicos).

Sin dudas el 61D es el mejor, la única contra es que no tiene auto apagado.


----------



## gabi18

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, creería que esta es la sección correcta para preguntar. Soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, estoy dando mis primeros pasos en esto y tengo un multimetro (prestado) de los mas comunes y ahora tengo la posibilidad (que en mucho tiempo no la volveré a tener dada la situación) de comprar uno mejor y mas potente. Por eso entre tanto buscar y buscar algo acorde a mi presupuesto, me he disidido por dos multimetros:

                  1_ Zanwa cd771
                  2_ Quail vc88c

Me gustaría saber que me conviene comprar  quiero algo  que me dure. Si elijo el sanwa, que se que es garantía, no quiero llegar a un momento en que por mi carrera o proyecto me termine faltando alguna función que tiene el el quail vc88c pero tampoco quiero comprarme el quail y que me dure poco tiempo, porque después no tendré la posibilidad de comprarme otro.

Por eso busco cualquier referencias sobre la marca quail, quiero saber si es confiable o no. Porque si es confiable iría por vc88c si no tendría que ser por el sanwa cd771.

Ante cualquier ayuda o consejo, Muchas gracias!


----------



## 0camp0

Pues bien...Gracias por compartir toda esta información.


----------



## gabi18

Hola, estoy pensando en comprarme un uni-t ut70a, aunque también me gusta un quail vc88c que es mas barato. Que recomiendan? Que tan buenos son los productos de uni-t? Gracias!


----------



## ibrahim

Buenas a todos! quisiera que me ayuden,verán quiero comprar un buen instrumento,estoy indeciso sobre cuál de éstas dos marcas es mejor,si alguien tiene experiencia por favor espero su consejo.
gracias.


----------



## fgg571

Unitrend (fabricantes de unit) es una compañía grande que le fabrica aparatos de medición a otras marcas conocidas, puedo dar fe de ésto porque me dedico a reparar instrumentos de medición, si comparas costo por rendimiento, Unit es unas de las mejores opciones del mercado, los he usado en condiciones extremas (ambientes marinos, minas) y éstos han soportado sin ningún problema.

No así otros que poseo de marcas top del mercado, las cuales tienen precios estratosféricos, cabe aclarar que como todos los fabricantes a veces cometen errores con algunos modelos, pero en general son altamente recomendables.


----------



## FranCasas

A mi, se me ha roto después de 7 años de servicio mi my64... y he visto en ebay estos baraticos.. pero no me fio de la proteccion, ¿que os parecen?
http://www.ebay.es/itm/Polimetro-Te...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item1e8d50bc0d
http://www.ebay.es/itm/MULTIMETRO-D...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3f4d0cf3d5

opinad sobre ellos


----------



## SantiGS

Buscando info sobre este tema di con este foro y este Tema, y conocí la marca Extech. La verdad después de consultar videos y demás info me pareció un multímetro excelente para su precio.
La semana pasada adquirí el EX330 por Amazon y estoy muy contento con él.
He de agradecer a Ivan por toda la info colgada!!!


----------



## spartero

Hola
Tengo un multímetro kaise MY63, me lo compré hace unos años y ahora que tengo algo de dinero tenía pensado comprarme otro algo mejor. No soy un experto multímetros, pero me he estado informando un poco (en este post me he enterado de varias cosas muy útiles).

He estado mirando sobretodo de la marca Uni-t, y de ellos hay dos que me han llamado bastante la atención: UT169C y UT71B o UT71C. La diferencia de precio es considerable pero ya que estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica creo que puede ser una buena inversión. 

Buscaba algo que sea de buena calidad sin dejarme mucho más de 100 euros, así que fluke y de similares descartados jejeje. Las funciones que considero necesarias son: 
Resistencia, tensión y corriente en continua y alterna, con escalas que me permitan ver magnitudes bastante pequeñas. 
Capacidad, esta me importa menos porque tengo un medidor de componentes electrónicos (condensadores, boninas, transistores...)
Temperatura
Una vez que tenga eso, cuanta mejor precisión y otras funciones mejor jejeje.

Bueno, ya termino. ¿que os parecen los multímetros que os he nombrado? ¿sabéis de otros mejores por ese precio?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

Hace unos días compré en AKI, un multímetro que, aparte  de las clásicas medidas de Tensiones y corrientes AC/DC es también

Frecuencímetro de audio
Capacímetro
Luxómetro
Termómetro (Con Termo Par)
Sonómetro
Humedad relativa

Es de la marca XINDAR Modelo DP10IN1

El precio fue de unos 80€

Puedes verlo en 

www.xindar.com

Sal U2


----------



## spartero

Gracias por responder miguelus. La verdad es que no tiene mala pinta, pues si nadie dice nada más voy a darle un par de vueltas  y ese o los Uni-T de la serie 71.


----------



## cawaron

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Hace unos días compré en AKI, un multímetro que, aparte  de las clásicas medidas de Tensiones y corrientes AC/DC es también
> 
> Frecuencímetro de audio
> Capacímetro
> Luxómetro
> Termómetro (Con Termo Par)
> Sonómetro
> Humedad relativa
> 
> Es de la marca XINDAR Modelo DP10IN1
> 
> El precio fue de unos 80€
> 
> Puedes verlo en
> 
> www.xindar.com
> 
> Sal U2



Hola

Esta muy bien el multímetro aunque no el precio, ese lo podéis buscar sobre los 40$ en internet de la marca hyelec, es el hyelec ms8229.

Hay cuarenta marcas que las hace todas, el mismo (hyelec, mastech, etc.) y por lo que he visto no son para nada, malos multímetro. Indagando, yo creo que el fabricante es peakmeter.

http://www.peak-meter.com/

No lo busquéis por esa marca, porque no hay.

También como no me fiaba de lo de categoría IV 600V que pone en el multímetro, he buscado y te muestran los certificados, que pueden ser falsos, pero ya me parece mucho falsificar.

Yo he comprado el hyelec ms8236 por 40$ en EBay y es una maravilla, os dejo una página donde le hacen todas las pruebas y le destripan, está en Ruso o algo parecido, tendréis que usar el traductor, pero no he visto una prueba tan a fondo de ningún otro multímetro y llegan a la conclusión de que da más de lo que dice.

Posdata: compre el hyletec y me mandaron el peakmeter.

http://mysku.ru/blog/china-stores/32869.html

Edito: otra pagina con lo mismo pero ya traducida y con su texto colocado bien en cada foto.

https://translate.googleusercontent...0.html&usg=ALkJrhiaNeb4p77p_rccYNPNoJc5qne29Q

saludos.


----------



## RAM1968

En el lugar de trabajo ya se quemaron varios multimetros extech, no recuerdo modelo, al probar continuidad de un fusible para verificar si funcionaba. Al parecer el multimetro hizo la vez de conductor dejando pasar todo el voltaje quemando asi el display del mismo.


----------



## yosimiro

El fusible, se prueba fuera del receptáculo, al probarlo en *"su lugar de trabajo"*, lo que mides no es continuidad.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese multímetro (UT53) te dará muchas satisfacciones, y si lo cuidas, también muchos años de buen servicio.
> 
> *Cuidarlo incluye:*
> 
> No equivocarse de escala
> No equivocarse de conexión
> No medir Volt´s estando conectado como para medir amperes.
> *No medir resistencia habiendo tensión.*
> Muchos Etc.



Si haces eso, lo que mides, *es la resistencia del multímetro.*


----------



## cawaron

RAM1968 dijo:


> En el lugar de trabajo ya se quemaron varios multimetros extech, no recuerdo modelo, al probar continuidad de un fusible para verificar si funcionaba. Al parecer el multimetro hizo la vez de conductor dejando pasar todo el voltaje quemando asi el display del mismo.



Hola RAM1968

Yo  de momento, con el modelo que comento estoy bastante contento, pero también es verdad que tienen muchos modelos, de muchos precios y calidades. Lo que sí es cierto, es que  te vas a comprar otra marca más cara y al final te estás comprando un extech, porque eso, sí lo he comprobado, es un fabricante masivo de marcas blancas, solo tienes que ver el XINDAR que compro Miguelus, que es un extech comprado por el doble de su precio.

De todas maneras, no sé como medirían la continuidad en tu trabajo, pero midiendo continuidad no quemas ni los de la agujita de los chinos, supongo que sería otro el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardosky

Amigos y que opinan de los clásicos tester SIMPSON ?  ya paso su epoca ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Eduardosky dijo:


> Amigos y que opinan de los clásicos tester SIMPSON ?  ya paso su epoca ?
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Nv4-Cb2xBa0/UzS28vrOSzI/AAAAAAAADX0/lnblFYv_l08/s1600/P1000110+(Large).JPG



Pasó su época pero continúan siendo útiles.


El de la imagen es un excelente instrumento, si posees uno así te aconsejo que lo cuides.


----------



## Eduardosky

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pasó su época pero continúan siendo útiles.
> 
> 
> El de la imagen es un excelente instrumento, si posees uno así te aconsejo que lo cuides.



Amigo FOGONAZO esa foto es de Internet  mi multimetro es uno genérico digital que poseo desde 1994 aproximadamente al cual le tengo cariño  Te confieso que me gustaría tener un Simpson


----------



## Fogonazo

Eduardosky dijo:


> Amigo FOGONAZO esa foto es de Internet  mi multimetro es uno genérico digital que poseo desde 1994 aproximadamente al cual le tengo cariño  Te confieso que me gustaría tener un Simpson



Yo tengo 3 Simpson, 2 digitales, y uno como el de la imagen


----------



## Incitatus

Hola buenos días a todos y gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda. Necesito comprar dos multimetros para medir amperaje y voltaje con un aparato que estoy fabricando. Básicamente es un telurómetro y con el mismo necesito medir el amperaje de la corriente que introduzco en el terreno mediante dos picas con uno de los multímetros y con el otro el voltaje que recojo en otras dos picas. El tema es que tanto el amperaje como el voltaje serán bajos, map y mv por lo que necesito alguno que se mueva bien y no tenga mucho error en esas escalas y además, que sea bueno, bonito, barato y seguro. a ver si alguien me puede asesorar en este sentido. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Yairman

Incitatus dijo:


> Hola buenos días a todos y gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda. Necesito comprar dos multimetros para medir amperaje y voltaje con un aparato que estoy fabricando. Básicamente es un telurómetro y con el mismo necesito medir el amperaje de la corriente que introduzco en el terreno mediante dos picas con uno de los multímetros y con el otro el voltaje que recojo en otras dos picas. El tema es que tanto el amperaje como el voltaje serán bajos, map y mv por lo que necesito alguno que se mueva bien y no tenga mucho error en esas escalas y además, que sea bueno, bonito, barato y seguro. a ver si alguien me puede asesorar en este sentido. Gracias de nuevo.





Si buscas uno con las 3 B, usa uno de panel es muy bueno y te funciona para tu proposito.






https://www.amazon.es/Voltímetro-Medidor-Voltaje-Presión-Digital/dp/B00EY6XRFG


----------



## Incitatus

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda pero me parece que no me será de utilidad pues creo que solo tiene escala para medir en voltios y amperios por lo que las medidas en milivoltios y miliamperios no serán muy precisas.


----------



## Yairman

Claro...claro tendrías que usar 2 multimetros chinitos sale muy barato.

Si quieres precisión y valor modico seria voltimetro y amperimetro con Arduino + LCD, incluso te puede enviar datos vía bluetooth y demas a tu central telurómetro.

Porque mediciones muy precisas con multimetros chinos en mV/mA ta grave.


----------



## Incitatus

No, no pretendo comprar dos multímetros chinos, para eso no molesto a nadie ni pido asesoramiento. El que quiera que sean BBB no quiere decir que sean solo buenos, sino que se ajusten a los requerimientos de mi equipo siendo económicos, de nada me sirve que sean económicos y no pueda medir en condiciones. En este sentido recuerdo que las medidas que voy a realizar son de milivóltios y miliamperios y el que me has recomendado, si no lo he visto mal en Amazón mide voltios enteros como la mínima unidad, por lo que con cualquier medida inferior a 1 voltio e igualmente en amperios me daría un valor de 0,01 voltio o amperio, equivalente a 10 milivóltios o 10 miliamperios en su caso, no detectaría por tanto cambios de 5 milivótios o miliámperios sino su redondeamiento hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

En fin, no se si no me he explicado bien. Adjunto una tablita con lecturas tomadas en uno de estos aparatos para que tengáis una idea de las magnitudes que necesito medir.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Yairman

Incitatus dijo:


> No, no pretendo comprar dos multímetros chinos, para eso no molesto a nadie ni pido asesoramiento. El que quiera que sean BBB no quiere decir que sean solo buenos, sino que se ajusten a los requerimientos de mi equipo siendo económicos, de nada me sirve que sean económicos y no pueda medir en condiciones. En este sentido recuerdo que las medidas que voy a realizar son de milivóltios y miliamperios y el que me has recomendado, si no lo he visto mal en Amazón mide voltios enteros como la mínima unidad, por lo que con cualquier medida inferior a 1 voltio e igualmente en amperios me daría un valor de 0,01 voltio o amperio, equivalente a 10 milivóltios o 10 miliamperios en su caso, no detectaría por tanto cambios de 5 milivótios o miliámperios sino su redondeamiento hacia arriba o hacia abajo.
> 
> En fin, no se si no me he explicado bien. Adjunto una tablita con lecturas tomadas en uno de estos aparatos para que tengáis una idea de las magnitudes que necesito medir.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.



Que raro que te contradigas porque Tu has dicho que:



Incitatus dijo:


> Hola buenos días a todos y gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda. Necesito comprar dos multimetros para medir amperaje y voltaje con un aparato que estoy fabricando.



Te comente claro claro no te sirven los de panel por la escala OK, buscas buenos bonitos y baratos, pues que más que los chinos no?
No me refiero a los chinos de mercadillos de €5, si no a chinos decentes con buen rango y son económicos. 

Te recomende el voltimetro y amperimetro para Arduino muy precisos, porque se diseñan con escalas precisas mV y mA, por si las dudas mV son milivoltio y mA es miliamperio, pero parece que no te sirve tampoco OK.

Cualquier multimetro trae en sus escalas respectivas para medir mV y mA incluso µV o µA, eso dependera de tu presupesto si quieres precisión deberas pagar

Los buenos para mi y asequibles los UNI-T, son muy precisos y hay de diferentes precios con infinidad de gamas.






Pero segun tu no necesitas ni multimetros ni asesoramiento, entonces para que preguntas en un tema de multimetros


----------



## Incitatus

No veo donde esta la contradicción, yo no he dicho que no necesito un multimetro, al revés, pido consejo para ello. Lo que digo es que no necesito uno chino que ni moda en condiciones.  Tampoco digo que no quiero asesoramiento, para que escribo entonces. 

Te agradezco la ayuda aunque me parece que no me entiendes, lo mismo no me expresó bien. 

Miraré los unit.

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Incitatus dijo:


> No veo donde esta la contradicción, yo no he dicho que no necesito un multimetro, al revés, pido consejo para ello. Lo que digo es que no necesito uno chino que ni moda en condiciones.  Tampoco digo que no quiero asesoramiento, para que escribo entonces.
> 
> Te agradezco la ayuda aunque me parece que no me entiendes, lo mismo no me expresó bien.
> 
> Miraré los unit.
> 
> Gracias


Si plata $$ no es problema puedes conpra varios Alta-Gamma  muy buenos , ejenplo : "Fluke" , "Agilent" ," Tektronics" , "Keithley" 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yairman

Incitatus dijo:


> No veo donde esta la contradicción, yo no he dicho que no necesito un multimetro, al revés, pido consejo para ello. Lo que digo es que no necesito uno chino que ni moda en condiciones.  Tampoco digo que no quiero asesoramiento, para que escribo entonces.
> 
> Te agradezco la ayuda aunque me parece que no me entiendes, lo mismo no me expresó bien.
> 
> Miraré los unit.
> 
> Gracias



Creo que te entendi mal 



Incitatus dijo:


> No, no pretendo comprar dos multímetros chinos, para eso no molesto a nadie ni pido asesoramiento.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.



Es que la mayoría de multimetros son chinos, claro aparte de los muy costosos Fluke y demas, pero como te comentaba hay multimetro chino bueno como los Uni-T, en lo personal tengo varios de esa marca y ninguno me ha fallado.

Tienen buenos rangos de precisión,  uno bueno y a buen precio es el UT39C, hay otro más económico pero te los recomiendo son buenos.

Tengo también el UT139C para mi es uno de los mejores, ese si tiene las 3B, es preciso, autorago, muy completo, mide capacitores con exactitud y de alto valor.

Lo mejor es a un buen precio, la verdad me sorprende lo buenos que sales, las puntas muy bien fuertes y su carcasa durable, compacto y tiene muy buena pinta.

Pido disculpas si te entendi mal, como escribiste que no querías ni chinos ni asesoramiento me confundi


----------



## thejavigames

Hola buenas estoy buscando un multimetro que mida de todo, frecuencia, temperatura, tambien busco un capacimetro, me gustaria que el precio del multimetro ronde entre 30-40euros, e visto un unit d de 30€ pero lo veo muy pequeño buscaba algo con digitos grandes, que traiga de serie las pinzas de cocodrilo tambien, si por 60-80 hay algo con capacimetro completo tambien podria comprarlo, 

lo que busco principalmente es multimetro cuanto mas cosas tenga mejor, y un capacimetro, estos porque precio rondan?

saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Tener _*"Todo en uno"*_ no me parece buena idea.

Si se te rompe, te quedas sin nada.
Si buscas un medidor de capacitores, compra algo específico que te dará mejor precisión y versatilidad.
Si buscas un medidor de frecuencia, compra algo específico que te dará mejor precisión y versatilidad.


----------



## thejavigames

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tener _*"Todo en uno"*_ no me parece buena idea.
> 
> Si se te rompe, te quedas sin nada.
> Si buscas un medidor de capacitores, compra algo específico que te dará mejor precisión y versatilidad.
> Si buscas un medidor de frecuencia, compra algo específico que te dará mejor precisión y versatilidad.



Tienes razón, bueno el multimetro con lo demás me refería por si algún día me hace falta, pero vamos con resistencia, voltajes y continuidad con buzzer me sobra, amperios no uso nunca.

e visto el ut 33c pero no se si al ser tan pequeño sera malo, solo tiene un fusible, con diseño me refiero a un pd-351 de promax asi grande con autorango, pantalla iluminada y eso

los capacimetros que precio rondan?

saludos y gracias


----------



## Pablitox

Yo estoy aprendiendo recién sobre electrónica. Pero se bastante de electricidad y motores eléctricos así que me decanté de una por un 87v usado en perfectas condiciones. Al menos se que tienen mucha demanda y que el valor de reventa es bastante bueno.  Después pues lo que tengo es un mendidor de esr armado con un oscilador e555


----------



## Psyke

Hola, soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, ya por 3º año, con algunos conocimientos previos, y quería comprarme un multímetro que me sirva para mis proyectos y pruebas caseras, y también hasta que alguna experiencia laboral me solicite algo de alta gama.
En cuestión, me fui mas que nada por la marca UNI-T, investigando encontré los modelos UT-61E y el UT-139C. Leí todas sus especificaciones, el primero tiene más precisión y 22.000 cuentas, mientras que el segundo es un poco menos preciso pero cuenta con medidor de temperatura (no me interesa tanto), 6000 cuentas, ambos autorrango. En fin, si tienen alguna referencia o recomendación, la idea es una compra "barata" pero "buena", con un buen equilibrio entre los dos.

Gracias


----------



## tiago

Puedo decir que El UT-61E, incorpora un frecuencímetro hasta 230 Mhz que a mí me ha sido muy útil para cosas que no requerían demasiada resolución.

Saludos.


----------



## savad

Aqui les dejo una tésis que me encontré hace mucho ...explica muy bien lo que "Incitatus" desea construir
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pues mira casi todos los multimetros del mercado estan basados en el ICL7106
ya algunos le agregan probador de transistores que nunca he usado, termopar que no uso tampoco.
y no son auto rango.

pero si hay funciones utiles como son frecuencimetro, medidor de capacitores y lo mas importante y creo lo mas util del multimetro chicharrita de continuidad jaja.

yo tenia un amprobe muy bueno que tenia el boton offset que podia usar cualquier cable lo mandaba a 0 y podia sacar la medida de las resistencias sin agregar la resistencia propia del cable.

el multimetro UNI-T se me parecio bueno pero no grandioso he usado fluke pero tampoco me parecen maravillosos, mas que nada deben ser practicos.


----------



## daiangie

Muy buenas noches, saludos de un Venezolano, en Costa Rica, recientemente he encontrado el tiempo para dedicarme aprender un poco de electrónica y así fortalecer mis conocimientos en computación, Basicamente me encuentro, en la disyuntiva de no saber que tester comprar en la zona donde estoy, he conseguido estas marcas y modelos, y del cual me gustaria que me dijeran cual recomiendan o si en su defecto no recomiendan ninguno, por malos, ellos son los siguientes:

UNIT UT33D 17.000 Colones aprox 30$
Miyako 830B 4720 Colones aprox 8.1$
Ingco DM750 27.885 Colones aprox 48.24$
Ingco DM200 13.100 Colones aprox 22.66$

Es importante señalar que el uso de los mismos, sera para encontrar fallas, en motherboard, placas electrónicas, fuentes de poder y de pronto algun otro equipo eléctrico/electrónico del hogar. 

Gracias espero su pronta respuesta. Salu2


----------



## LOBITO

Hola a todos.

Tengo la intención de comprar un multimetro y ando con algunas dudas.
No soy un experto en electricidad/informatica y por eso las dudas.

Tengo claro que ha de ser auto rango.
He ojeado varios Fluke (modelo chino) y me atraen mucho, pero no son TRUE RMS.
¿Pero claro, el TRUE RMS (valor) real sólo es interesane en Corriente Aterna no?
Quiero decir que para realizar mediciones de corriente continua (a partir de una fuente de alimentación cualquiera) no me haría falta para nada el TRUE RMS.

¿Algo más que deba de tener en cuenta?
¿Número de cuentas?


----------



## pandacba

En lo que vas a trabajar tenes necesidad real de medir TRUE RMS? porque si eso no es absolutamente necesario no tiene sentido.
Porque no describis cual va a ser el uso que le vas a dar en forma cotidiana


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LOBITO dijo:


> He ojeado varios Fluke (modelo chino) y me atraen mucho, pero no son TRUE RMS.
> ¿Pero claro, el TRUE RMS (valor) real sólo es interesane en Corriente Aterna no?


La medición True RMS solo vale para corriente alterna y en algunas aplicaciones bastante "particulares". Si en tu trabajo solo vas a medir CA senoidal de la línea y a frecuencias bajas (200Hz o menos) entonces no necesitas True RMS.


----------



## LOBITO

En principio el multimetro le voy a utilizar para comprovar el voltaje de algunas baterías (baterias de 30 - 50 ah), así como para verificar el voltaje de salida de algunos cargadores y fuentes de alimentación.

A parte de eso también me gustaría que de cara a un futuro el multímetro me fuese útil (y preciso) si tengo que comprobar algún circuito electrico tipo torre de ordenador, pequeño electrodomestico, etc


¿Qué opinan?

¿Consejos a tener en cuenta?


----------



## Fogonazo

LOBITO dijo:


> En principio el multimetro le voy a utilizar para comprovar el voltaje de algunas baterías (baterias de 30 - 50 ah), así como para verificar el voltaje de salida de algunos cargadores y fuentes de alimentación.
> 
> A parte de eso también me gustaría que de cara a un futuro el multímetro me fuese útil (y preciso) si tengo que comprobar algún circuito electrico tipo torre de ordenador, pequeño electrodomestico, etc
> 
> 
> _*¿Qué opinan?*_
> 
> ¿Consejos a tener en cuenta?



*NO *te hace ninguna falta la función *True RMS*


----------



## Daniel Meza

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NO *te hace ninguna falta la función *True RMS*



Yo algo en desacuerdo, algunos cargadores de baterías (sobre todo para esa capacidad AH que menciona LOBITO) utilizan SCR's para regular la corriente de carga, y en este caso si o si es necesario un multímetro RMS, es más, preferible aún que tenga la función AC+DC.

Salu2


----------



## LOBITO

Estoy pensando seriamnete el comprar un Fluke 17B

> Aliexpress.com: Comprar Fluke 17B + Auto Range Digital sonda multímetro temperatura y frecuencia de multimeter meter fiable proveedores en Storeinfinity Ecommerce Ltd

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Daniel Meza

LOBITO dijo:


> Estoy pensando seriamnete el comprar un Fluke 17B
> 
> > Aliexpress.com: Comprar Fluke 17B + Auto Range Digital sonda multímetro temperatura y frecuencia de multimeter meter fiable proveedores en Storeinfinity Ecommerce Ltd
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?



Hola de nuevo, buena opción para mediciones en el hogar. Igual resignas los valores RMS pero mientras lo tengas en mente no le veo problema


----------



## DannyR

Hola como están ! estoy por comprarme un multímetro pero no me decido entre el :

*Uni-t Ut61e*
*Owon B-35t+*

¿ Ustedes cual eligirían de éstos dos y porqué motivo ?  Saludos cordiales !


----------



## aav

_*Ante la pregunta de DannyR*_

No hace mucho estaba en una situación similar. El consejo que me dieron es que me conteste a las siguientes preguntas:

¿Para que lo voy a usar?
¿Cuánto quiero/puedo gastar?
¿A qué estaría dispuesto a renunciar y a qué no en cuanto a parámetros de medición y escalas?
¿Las garantías de la compra son de ejecución real o solo de marca/mercado/prestigio?
La seguridad siempre es importante pero ¿es crucial en el uso que se le va a dar?
...
Si estas y otras preguntas de semejante tenor ya formaron parte de tu proceso decisorio y los dos multímetros que mencionas son los candidatos que quedaron de la (pre)selección lo que presumo necesitas es quien pueda darte opinión fundada; y eso no solo por experiencia general si no, _creo yo_, por tenerla en esas marcas y equipos en particular.

Sólo conozco el UT61e, soy poseedor de uno. Es el que menos uso, porque ya debes saber que necesitas más de un multímetro, tengo todas sus posibilidades por separado en otros, más sencillos, digamos que seguros -hasta ahí- en el marco de lo que estoy haciendo -aprendiendo- y me da cosa exponer casi U$S100 (lo que cuesta por aquí) a los avatares del aprendizaje cuando con menos, sin renunciar a mucho, estoy mas tranquilo y la voy llevando. En la WEB hay varias reviews del UT61e en castellano y más en inglés, no se del otro.


----------



## LOBITO

DannyR dijo:


> Hola como están ! estoy por comprarme un multímetro pero no me decido entre el :
> 
> *Uni-t Ut61e*
> *Owon B-35t+*
> 
> ¿ Ustedes cual eligirían de éstos dos y porqué motivo ? Saludos cordiales !




Yo me decantaría por el Uni-T.
La razón es tan simple como que Uni-T es muy fiable y su relación calidad precio es excelente.


----------



## LOBITO

Aquí está el Fluke 17B+ que acabo de comprar.


----------



## Gerson strauss

Algo de lo que pocos hablan (porque no saben o porque es "secreto" de profesión) es acerca de la escala de diodos y transistores. Un buen multimetro debe proveer un voltaje de 3v o más en la escala de diodos, pues con esto nos aseguramos de detectar fugas en estos semiconductores.

Algo curioso es que esta buena característica puede venir en un multimetro caro o barato ...así que es cuestión de verificar el manual de usuario y comprobar esta cualidad. Lo malo es que muchas veces no se especifica esta condición por parte del fabricante.

Esto puede explicar porque muchas personas dicen que prueban todo y encuentran que esta bueno y aun así el equipo no funciona. 
Después alguien le responde: "cambia los diodos y/o transistores de esa área, así midan bien". La persona lo hace y el equipo funciona.

La explicación a esto es que ese reparador, posiblemente utiliza un multimetro de 1v en la escala de diodos y estos miden bien y no encuentra el problema, cuando en realidad ese diodo esta con fugas.

De esta cualidad del multimetro, dependerá si reparamos o hacemos buenos montajes electrónicos... o no.

Aquí lo explican mejor:


----------



## aav

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Algo de lo que pocos hablan (porque no saben o porque es "secreto" de profesión) es acerca de la escala de diodos y transistores. Un buen multimetro debe proveer un voltaje de 3v o más en la escala de diodos, pues con esto nos aseguramos de detectar fugas en estos semiconductores.



En este folleto o guía breve de FLUKE sobre cómo medir diodos (y sus limitaciones) lo especifican; pero no solo esa marca tiene esa capacidad, no se si todos los UNI-T pero en el vídeo se ve un modelo que sí y yo tengo otros diferentes e igual la tienen. Por curiosidad es una de las cosas que miro en las especificaciones de los multímetros y si tengo la oportunidad lo pruebo "en vivo", la asocio, tal vez ingenuamente, como un rasgo "de calidad" pero no me hagan mucho caso, soy conciente que creer y saber son dos cosas diferentes.
. 
Me ha tocado ver tres tipos de comportamiento respecto a las capacidades de los multímetros en esos aspectos:
(1) No disponen de escala de diodos pero en el folleto o manual dicen que se puede hacer esa comprobación en la escala de 2Kohm sin más trámite
(2) Disponen de una función específica para diodos separada en el dial (Y hay algo engañoso aquí, creo, y es que puede o no alcanzar los 3,2/3,5 V)
(3) Disponen de una función dual (pero no alternativa, si no que parece se aplica en simultáneo) para medir continuidad y diodos y aquí suelen agregar un dato como este "suena si la R medida es < que 40 ohm, ...o 30, ...o 100 o lo que sea" y no suena si es mayor que el doble, mas o menos, que ese valor, es decir configura como tres zonas, SI suena seguro si R<40, NO suena seguro si R>100 y puede o no sonar si 40<R<100 y esa misma función la usa para medir diodos (no se si puede distinguir si le coloco un diodo o una resistencia...) Supongo que debería sonar con los diodos que tienen una baja tensión de juntura, ¿no?

Siempre me maravillo de las posibilidades que "esconde" la electrónica


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Un buen multimetro debe proveer un voltaje de 3v o más en la escala de diodos, pues con esto nos aseguramos de detectar fugas en estos semiconductores.



O sea que si no es capaz de encender levemente un led azul o blanco , no serviría !


----------



## Gerson strauss

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que si no es capaz de encender levemente un led azul o blanco , no serviría !


Seria la prueba mas simple. Lo mejor es medir el voltaje con otro multimetro.


----------



## peperc

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Algo de lo que pocos hablan (porque no saben o porque es "secreto" de profesión) ]



funciones basicas ok.

cualquier cosa un poco especifica es mejor hacerselo uno mismo.

y en TODOS los casos, un problema comun en los testers ( tanto el chino como el fluke ) es el bipedo que lo esta usando , que no tiene demasiada idea de que ñoco esta midiendo o de que se puede esperar o de que variables hay que tener en cuenta.

algo que es por ejemplo de antologia es si uno se pone a observar con camara oculta a electricistas ( desde aficionados a "inginieri" )  medir con telurimetros de todos  los  colores y sus caras cuando la medicion no da lo que esperan .
ni imagino lo que pasa dentro de un taller, cuando uno mide algo que NO conoce mucho y espera que el pobre instrumento lo desasne.
( si me habra pasado a mi ) .


----------



## pandacba

Yo tengo una colección de Diodos Zener, rectificadores, de señal, rápidos probados con un multímetro analógico(el analógico es mucho mejor que el digital para medir junturas) y que te da las mismas medidas que uno bueno, pero no funcionan, incluso tengo uno de señal que la luz afecta.
Tengo capacitores que medidos con un ESR meter y te da bueno y no sirve para nada.
Nada es absoluto y si solo nos guíamos por la lectura del instrumento, habra falla que nos volvera locos, allí solo te salva el grado de experiencia


----------



## peperc

pandacba dijo:


> Yo tengo una colección de Diodos Zener, rectificadores, de señal, rápidos probados con un multímetro analógico(el analógico es mucho mejor que el digital para medir junturas) y que te da las mismas medidas que uno bueno, pero no funcionan, incluso tengo uno de señal que la luz afecta.



hola, disculpa, como es eso que miden junturas ??

te pregunto por qu eme intersa como "falla" .
mi pregunta es : 
si al diodo ese zener le pones una resistencia serie y le vas dando mas tension 
( el tipico esquema +vcc---- resistencia-----dz----masa ) y vas subiendo vcc ahi si ves si anda o no ??
con esos dz ?
o te hace otra falla ??


----------



## martinvr95

Muy buenas a todos. Como dice el titulo quisiera saber como averiguar la clase de un multímetro ya que leyendo su manual no encuentro por ningún lado donde lo dice. Es para un ensayo sobre calibración de instrumentos de medición. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba

De que multímetro estamos hablando? o al menos en las descripciones del fabricante, por otro lado si conocess las clases que hay y que debe cumplir para cada una de ellas también podes saber a cual pertenece


----------



## martinvr95

Es un M890G. Pero el fabricante no especifica la clase del multimetro en el manual?


----------



## pandacba

Si en tu buscador hubieras puesto "Categorias de multímetros" hubieras visto toda la información al respecto





Lee un poco *aquí*


----------



## Eduardo

martinvr95 dijo:


> Es un M890G. Pero el fabricante no especifica la clase del multimetro en el manual?



En testers  sobre todo digitales, el error depende de la escala en la que estés midiendo por lo que no se puede especificar una única "clase" .

En su lugar se especifica el* error para cada escala* de la forma:  +/- x.x % de la lectura +/- x dígitos  y en las mediciones de alterna el rango de frecuencia.

No donde habrás mirado, puse  "M890G manual" en google y el primer resultado es un pdf con todo eso.


----------



## mempun

La "clase" se usa en mutímetros analógicos (no en digitales), que, efectivamente, tienen una _clase_ de 1, 1,5, 2, 3 ó 5 (% de error).

En los digitales —como te indican—, el error depende de la escala.


----------



## aav

Hola, quizás, arriesgo, se trata de un malentendido el que origina la pregunta, el término "clase" se suele usar en instrumentos de medición para referirse a su precisión y usualmente los instrumentos de mayor precisión de un rubro -no solo multímetros- reciben la tipificación "clase 1" (como siempre hay excepciones y también he oído hablar de "clase cero") y los de menor precisión dentro de su ámbito, o con nivel de error alto (quizás podrías estar hablando del 20% o más) reciben la tipificación más alta, p/eje. "clase 3" [Estoy hablando en concreto de sonómetros pero puede extenderse la idea a otros equipos de medición]. 

Un laboratorio de calibración, o para mediciones de campo muy exigentes, requiere de instrumentos "clase 1" [p/ej. medir tiempo de reverberación en un teatro] y para _estimar el nivel sonoro de manera preliminar,_ en un ámbito industrial, puede usarse un sonómetro clase 3 (o 2 1/2) para saber si vale la pena usar equipo mas sofisticado y dedicar esfuerzos para un estudio en profundidad (con un equipo clase 2 o 1).

Bien dicho aquello he visto, quiero decir que he leído por allí, que también se suele usar el término "clase" aplicado a multímetros para referirse a su *categoría de seguridad* en el ámbito de medición. Puedes ver un panorama general sobre multímetros en este enlace pero en especial lo que te podría interesar está en las últimas páginas de ese documento...

Entiendo que algunas de las respuestas que te han dado hasta ahora asumen, por separado, uno u otro uso del término "clase". Suerte con eso

Encontré el documento en que basé mis apreciaciones : AQUÍ , transcribo un párrafo -en inglés (*)- para dar una idea de qué encontrarán en el enlace, quizás aún sea de interés: 

_"..The class system in noise meters and sound level meters refers to the accuracy of the results given by the meter while measuring noise levels. ...."_

_"..._IEC 651:1979 – Most recent old standard

Type 3 – Survey Meters
Type 2 – Industrial Grade
Type 1 – Precision Grade
Type 0 – Laboratory Meters..."
Esta clasificación por tipos ha sido reemplazada por la de clases en 2005, ahora hay clase 1 o clase 2, ver el documento para precisar...

(*) Asumo que el uso del inglés técnico está permitido, o al menos tolerado, por ser "moneda corriente" en datasheets y hojas informativas de productos y equipamiento electrónico.​
Para finalizar aquí va que refiere la WIKIPEDIA sobre el asunto (Que entiendo está bien)


----------



## Gerson strauss

Otro multimetro que pude usar hace poco es el ANENG AN8008 y tiene la misma escala de diodos que el UNI-T 139C. Osea que provee un voltaje de 3.2v para probar diodos, con lo cual puedes detectar fugas en los mismos y en transistores... y ademas es muy barato.


----------



## capitanp

que trabajo se tomo  el flaco en testear todo eso








Multimeter spreadsheet (38 brands and 210 meters listed) - Page 1


----------



## juanrodrigo

Hola a todos, este fin de semana me pillé un multimetro para medir la continuidad de un diodo del coche....y para aprender a manejar un aparato de estos.

Me gustaría que me sirviera para averías del coche y para arduino, que me voy a comprar algunos componentes para trastear un poco y aprender.

Pero creo que al no tener ni idea de usarlo, los que tienen la rueda con mas opciones me resultan más fáciles, y además en internet vienen mas videos con ese tipo de rueda con todas las opciones, supongo que al final es lo mismo pero bueno, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.

¿que es mejor este tipo de multimetro o estos otros que pongo abajo ?, cuestan exactamente lo mismo 22.90.

El mio.




Estos otros de la misma marca y precio,  en el mismo link se ven los 3 en amazon, solo cambia como la forma, el precio es igual . 

pongo link   https://amzn.to/2Wyvrrc 



Alguién me puede decir las diferencias y cual me iría mejor para los usos que le quiero dar.

Un saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## aav

Dos cosas: El primero y el segundo dicen que son TRMS (Mide verdadero valor eficaz, útil para algunas señales) el otro, el 3°, no, pero el 1° es "autorango" y el 2° no; entre esas dos cosas hay allí un punto -menor, creo- a favor del 1°.

Haría una tabla comparativa de funciones y rangos para decidir -también seguiría leyendo- y tendría presente para que lo quiero (Dijiste aprendizaje y automotrz y para eso CREO que sirven los tres)

De cualquier manera, y sin salirme del rango de precios que pareces aceptar pagar, yo miraría alguna otra marca con similares prestaciones y (por dichos de cercanos que los tienen) bastante aceptables para electrónica y automotriz (sin RPM y para una tensión <50V y para aprendizaje, ...como le pasa a un servidor).

Sin hacer ni que parezca propaganda miraría algún Uni-T, algún Sinometer, algún Aneng... (En ESTE enlace hay un video review de un ANENG)

Me ha pasado algo extraño con el Uni-T, el UT33A+ (plus), está en esos costos y _*no dice que es trms PERO se comporta como si lo fuera*_ (esto es una afirmación que deberé argumentar pero no ahora, tengo uno y he averiguado). Los Aneng que tienen personas cercanas a mi no andan mal y tienen amplio rango de funciones (Y TRMS)...

Éxito con tu búsqueda


----------



## MeelknMac

Fundamentalmente busco la fiabilidad, una buena respuesta rápida cuando juntas las puntas y lo ves enseguida, busco la fiabilidad de los cables y la seguridad, busco la polivalencia en varios sectores electricidad, electrónica etc, robustez, buena pantalla y fácil uso. Contar con númerosas funciones de estudio de la corriente, máximos y minimos etc Actualmente tengo el Fluke 289 que lo conseguí por eBay aún buen precio. Y también hay que decir que he probado muchos y al final o son lentos o les falta algo, no hay duda un buen polímetro es una buena inversión para todo la vida y nunca se debe dejar, porque es algo personal. Y pienso que les esta pasando como a los portátiles cada vez los hacen peores, se ahorran muchos costes a la hora de hacerlos. Gracias


----------



## aav

MeelknMac dijo:


> Fundamentalmente busco la fiabilidad, una buena respuesta rápida cuando juntas las puntas y lo ves enseguida, busco la fiabilidad de los cables y la seguridad, busco la polivalencia en varios sectores electricidad, electrónica etc, robustez, buena pantalla y fácil uso. Contar con númerosas funciones de estudio de la corriente, máximos y minimos etc Actualmente tengo el Fluke 289 que lo conseguí por eBay aún buen precio. Y también hay que decir que he probado muchos y al final o son lentos o les falta algo, no hay duda un buen polímetro es una buena inversión para todo la vida y nunca se debe dejar, porque es algo personal. Y pienso que les esta pasando como a los portátiles cada vez los hacen peores, se ahorran muchos costes a la hora de hacerlos. Gracias



¡Ah!, cada tanto se repite y, por mi experiencia, sucede en casi todos los grupos de electrónica y afines, que surja alguna versión de la controversia sobre _*cual es el mejor multímetro*_, o sus variantes, el mejor modelo, la mejor marca y así.

Puede cerrarse la cuestión, pero CREO no podrá saldarse, de varias maneras, p/ej. (a) vía moderación -no la prefiero, y no creo sea el caso, aunque a veces entiendo a los moderadores- o (b) con "salida salomónica", al estilo:"...bueno, según para qué y cuánto estes dispuesto a pagar por ello..." y cosas de ese tenor. Y es que debe haber tantas formas como controversias se hayan iniciado.

Igual creo valioso, a mi me ha resultado, que haya un poco de controversia (informada, argumentada, sustentada,...) viene bien para los que estamos aprendiendo (a algunos otros también, creo yo, les podría venir bien).

Así que vamos.

No tengo equipos FLUKE (me ha tocado usarlos, muy poco, y algo los "he estudiado" pero no especialmente por sus atributos de medición, aunque un poco también, si no como parte del _tema de seguridad de los usuarios de instrumental eléctrico en plantas industriales_.

Son de 1ra, en el "top five" o quizás en el "top podio" (!). ¿Hay otros? en ese nivel de atributos creo que sí: Gossen, Megger, Chavin... igual no son muchos. ¿Son tan vendidos como los Fluke en ese segmento del mercado?, no creo. ¿Hay multímetros más vendidos a escala global?, sí, sin duda.

Pero la cuestión es ¿de qué estamos hablando? y, sobre todo, ¿estamos hablando de lo mismo?

Por estas tierras (Argentina) un 289 cuesta cerca de USD $ 900.- El "soñado" por los electricistas/electronicos de planta, el 87 V(5), está cerca de USD $800, unos escalones más abajo el modelo con que _se conforman_ los mas exigentes es el 179 (USD $600) y los "menos exigentes" no se sentirían mal con un 117 (USD $380) [Todos precios aproximados, redondeados y habiendo hecho la conversón de pesos ($) a dólares a unos ~$45/1Usd.]

Para dar contexto: Un salario -en mano- de técnico electrico/electrónico en la zona industrial de BsAs, con conocimientos medios (+) debe estar en la franja de USD$1000 a USD$1200 en una industria de complejidad media a media-alta (Han bajado en USD en los últimos años por varias razones que no vienen al caso). Un alquiler de vivienda (2/3 personas) en la misma zona (de 30 a 45 minutos de la planta en moto) está entre USD$200 a USD$250, el litro de combustible USD$1,00, un café en bar de plaza céntrica USD$2,00 y en máquina de fábrica USD$0,50 máximo. El boleto combinado de transporte hoy promedia, todos _promedios a lo bestia_, USD 0,50 /viaje 2 tramos.

Con esto le doy un enfoque economicista a la cuestión. Hay otros, quizás más pertinentes o igualmente pertinentes. Sabrán ustedes. En una empresa en que trabajo se usa Fluke 117 como "equipamiento de andar por planta" (electricistas) y 179 para placas, drivers, controladores, diagnóstico, seguimiento y verificación (electrónicos); en megado usan Megger...


----------



## MeelknMac

Hola buenos días, pido disculpas si he hecho algo mal opinando al respecto de los multímetros. Es mi humilde respuesta, y si tengo que decir que a mi el Fluke 289 se me queda grande sin lugar a dudas, no le saco el provecho seguramente para el que fue hecho. Es sólo que tuve la oportunidad en su dia de conseguir una cacharro bueno por poco dinero, y en mi uso la verdad tengo que decir que me ha impresionado desde el primer día por la gran diferencia con respecto a los demás. Seguro que actualmente los hay mejores, porque el mercado no corre sino vuela, y pronto todos están a la altura. Muchos técnicos electrónicos y electricistas se que lo tienen por capricho, que imagino por algo será. Muchas gracias y perdón por si hice algo mal.


----------



## yessong

Una opinion sobre los tester Proskit- ¿Alguien sabe si son buenos?


----------



## Rigeliano

Los multimetros Proskit hasta donde los he visto y usado son muy similares a los Uni-t así que andan bien hasta cierto punto y tienen relativa buena relación precio calidad.


----------



## KRLSNVRT

Voy  a comprarme el multimetro Erasmus EMT 500  y quiero saber sus opiniones me lo recomiendan o no.

Liink:






						EMT-500 Multímetro TRMS CAT IV
					






					www.erasmus.com.co


----------



## capitanp

500.000 cuentas?


----------



## aav

capitanp dijo:


> 500.000 cuentas?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269022



Brymen tiene multímetros muy parecidos con hasta 50.000 cuentas [un cero menos] por unos ~U$D250 + impuestos AQUÍ_1 y tabien dicen tener multímetros de... ¡500.000! cuentas *EN ESTE CATÁLOGO*, que es cierto, es muy difícil de creer, pero allí esta.

De hecho este 869S se parece tanto al Erasmus que bien _*podría ser un rebranding*_ de ese Brymen (O una falsificación aunque no creo..., en fin, no se), el Brymen 869 por otra parte tiene buenas "calificaciones" en *ESTE SITIO DINAMARQUÉS* [en inglés] que hace revisiones cuantitativas de polímetros, pilas/baterias y cargadores, sitio que sugiero visiten, a quienes no lo conozcan y esten interesados en esos temas.

Así mismo el 869 ha sido analizado por _mjlorton_ aquí en este video [en ingles] con varios comentarios que creo valen la pena y por _Joe Smith_ aquí en este enlace [en inglés].

*Disclaimer: Todo lo que se dice de bueno [Y poco de malo] del multímetro, se dice del Brymen, no del Erasmus.*


----------



## aav

KRLSNVRT dijo:


> Voy  a comprarme el multimetro Erasmus EMT 500  y quiero saber sus opiniones me lo recomiendan o no.
> 
> Liink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMT-500 Multímetro TRMS CAT IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.erasmus.com.co




Bueno, este tema picó mucho mi curiosidad y continué averiguando. Terminé por convencerme que se trata de un *rebranding* del Brymen 869S según dice ESTE VIDEO [en la parte de texto] además de su apariencia semejante [A la vista son iguales salvo el color] y encontré además una hoja técnica, o de especificaciones, _ampliada_ respecto a la que suministran los propios vendedores en el enlace que nos suministrara KRLSNVRT, se puede ver en ESTE OTRO ENLACE ...esta hoja también es de la misma compañía.

Un par (o +) de apostillas [Que son producto más de mi pasíon por el instrumental de medición que de mi sapiencia]:

Bajo su forma regular es un multímetro de 50.000 cuentas; sin embargo en ocasiones *puede usarse en 500.000 cuentas [!]* [tiene una tecla que establece ese rango] y habrá que ver el manual en detalle para saber bien bajo condiciones, para qué funciones y con qué limitaciones... Por lo pronto da la impresión de aumentar la resolucion *PERO* no la exactitud, cosa lógica: Ves un poco mejor pero no mides mejor que la precisión declarada [Que por cierto me parece muy buena]
Ofrece un sinúmero de funciones de medida y propiedades de seguridad eléctrica inusuales por las normas que cumple -Igual _me gustaria ver los sellos y certificaciones_- todo esto, en mi opinión no es usual que esté presente en un mismo multímetro [_Pero ¡atenti!, no mide inductancia_], entre esas funciones mide: Corriente en AC y DC, Voltaje en AC y DC, Voltaje AC+DC (!), frecuencia, ciclo de trabajo, capacitancia, temperatura, resistencia, [dos termocuplas a la vez si no entendí mal] y algunas cositas más...
Es TRMS [Creo, me dirán, importante, cuando las corrientes y tensiones no son senoidales,] trabaja en un rango amplio de frecuencias [por fuera de los 50/60 Hz llegando a los 100KHz], tiene registro de datos, ~10K datos en memoria, [La versión de TAIWAN menciona además que, por un adicional, se conecta a PC para trabajar con esos datos]
Doble Aislamiento; IEC61010-1 2nd Ed. EN61010-1 2nd ED. UL61010-1 2nd Ed. & CAN/CSA C22.2 No. 61010-1 CATIV 600V en AC & DC aunque en el frente dice 1000V Cat III
En fin si lo que dicen del Brymen -Ver mi comentario anterior- pudiera aplicarse al ERASMUS sería algo muy interesante [El precio, con ser alto, es de 1/4 a 1/3 de un Fluke]

Por favor KRLSNVRT, si alguna vez tienes tiempo y ganas, y lo compraste, cuentanos un poco tu experiencia.


----------



## wigaho

Cual de estos multimetros me recomiendan para reparacion de boards, Fuentes, Tvs, Mnini componentes de sonido.
Favor tener en cuenta los referenciados que los links hay mas versiones, Gracias

1- Uni-t ut 39c+








						36.54C$ 21% de DESCUENTO|Multímetro Digital de UNI T, probador de rango automático UT39A +/UT39C + actualizado de UT39A/UT39C AC DC V/A Ohm /Temp /Frequency/HFE/NCV|Multímetros|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				




2- Uni-t ut 89x









						49.0C$ 50% de DESCUENTO|Multímetro Digital UNI T UT89X/UT89XD, probador de valores eficaces verdaderos, voltímetro de CA/CC, amperímetro, valores eficaces verdaderos, multímetro digital profesional|Multímetros|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				




3- Uni-t ut 136c+









						39.05C$ 20% de DESCUENTO|Multímetro Digital UNI T UT136B +/UT136C +, voltímetro AC DC, amperímetro, Ohm, capacitancia, HFE, diodo/transistor|Multímetros|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com


----------



## Rorschach

Es una cuestión muy personal, en definitiva veo que es una sola marca Uni-T, y la opción son diferentes modelos, debes fijarte el modelo cuyas funciones sirvan a los propósitos que necesitas.


----------



## aav

wigaho dijo:


> Cual de estos multimetros me recomiendan para reparacion de boards, Fuentes, Tvs, Mnini componentes de sonido.
> Favor tener en cuenta los referenciados que los links hay mas versiones, Gracias



Con las (muchas) salvedades del caso _sobre recomendar_ te sugiero *mirar el UT33a+ aquí mismo* (O también llamado UT33a plus) le veo algunas ventajas frente a los que propones: 
(1) Es aproximadamente un 20% más barato​(2) Hay un señor _testeador de multímetros_ *AQUÍ en este enlace* que dice dos cosas con evidencia, que [1.a] Pasa las pruebas y [1.b] A pesar que no lo indique es TRMS​(3) Es autorango y con una variedad de funciones en rangos amplios (P/ej capacitancia y resistencia) y...​(4) Con funciones casi iguales a casi todo lo que tienen los tres propuestos [Sin embargo NO mide frecuencia].​
El tamaño [de palma] también puede ser una ventaja según como lo mires [los otros tres que señalas son grandes]. 

Aclaro: tengo uno de esa marca y modelo pero no vivo de la reparación electrónica; lo mío es hobby.


----------



## DJ T3

wigaho dijo:


> reparacion de boards, Fuentes, Tvs, Mnini componentes de sonido


Con tantas opciones diferentes de reparacion, entiendo que algo de base debes tener.
Si es asi, no te va a ser dificil la eleccion del multimetro ideal o mejor para ti.
Si estas empezando, deberias plantearte qué vas a usar, y qué no.
Ppr ejemplo, algun multimetro que incorpore osciloscopio, quizas nunca lo vas a usar, o quizas si.
Dependera de cada gusto y uso


----------



## Corregidor

Hola,
Me quiero regalar un multímetro de banco de 6 y medio dígitos, he visto algunos usados y los precios van desde 300 a 800 Usd en México. El costo aproximado de una revisión en laboratorio de metrología para saber si funciona y está dentro de tolerancia cuesta más o menos lo que el multímetro usado. Con estos costos, pienso que vale la pena comprarse uno nuevo..


----------



## aav

Corregidor dijo:


> Hola,
> Me quiero regalar un multímetro de banco de 6 y medio dígitos, he visto algunos usados y los precios van desde 300 a 800 Usd en México. El costo aproximado de una revisión en laboratorio de metrología para saber si funciona y está dentro de tolerancia cuesta más o menos lo que el multímetro usado. Con estos costos, pienso que vale la pena comprarse uno nuevo..



Quizás no haga falta gastar tanto. Puede probarse el multímetro usado con referencias de voltaje, corriente y cajas de resistencias y condensadores, inductancias... Bueno, salvo que la precisión que se le requiera implique que deba ser calibrado hasta alcanzar el valor del manual y ahí no parece haber alternativa salvo la de buscar el mejor precio de entre los disponibles y gastarselo o no hacerlo en absoluto.

En ese otro tren "alternativo" veo al menos dos opciones (Ambas dejan _pendientes_ para mejorar/perfeccionar en el futuro):

(1) Concurrir al laboratorio de electrónica y/o electrotecnia de alguna Universidad o centro educativo terciario afín, que tenga instrumental para el caso, y solicitar que te permitan -o ellos- hacer _la verificación_  [Utilizo ese servicio aquí en la RA por el que uno de los laboratorios universitarios cobra un monto accesible: ~20$USD el básico] *Disclaimer (1): NO ES UNA CALIBRACIÓN *(Y no implica revisión ni hay garantía) se limitan a medir Resistencias, Capacitores, Inductores, Voltajes y Corrientes con el instrumento sobre las referencias internas que ellos usan para verificación y que calibran bajo norma para sus fines. Si aumentas los rangos en que cada cosa va a ser medida sube un poco el costo...​​(2) Hacer eso tu mismo _a menor escala _con componentes pasivos de baja tolerancia/error (1% o menos) adquiridos, conseguidos, comprados, pedidos de prestados,... Para verificar que funcione y confiando que en el futuro puedas hacerle un servicio y una calibración en regla. *Disclaimer (2)*: *ESTO ES MENOS QUE UNA VERIFICACIÓN*, la llamaría una verificación acotada​​Todo aquello parece que sería pos-compra; antes debes (puedes) ir al acto de compra con algunas cosas básicas para medir y probar​​Éxitos​​P: ¿De qué trata la foto del amperímetro en alterna?​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

aav dijo:


> ​P: ¿De qué trata la foto del amperímetro en alterna?​


!Jo personalmente creo que sea una segunda opción para substituir lo equipo discutido en questón , Jajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Corregidor

Hola Aav.
Gracias por responder. Interesantes sugerencias. Una vez comprado el multímetro veré las opciones para revisar su estado. El medidor de la foto se fabrica en México y lo uso para pruebas de fuentes de poder.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Jo personalmente creo que sea una segunda opción para substituir lo equipo discutido en questón , Jajajajajajajajajaja!


Hola Daniel.
Es un medidor que uso para probar fuentes de poder. Es de hierro móvil, está antiguo pero funciona y aún se fabrican.


----------



## Corregidor

Este es uno de mis multímetros. Lo compre hace 15 años y solo le he cambiado una vez el fusible de 1 Amp. UT70D Uni-T. Para uso de hobby está muy bien.


----------



## aav

Corregidor dijo:


> Este es uno de mis multímetros. Lo compre hace 15 años y solo le he cambiado una vez el fusible de 1 Amp. UT70D Uni-T. Para uso de hobby está muy bien.



Veo que ese multímetro tiene dos rangos de medición de corriente, uno con hasta 0,8 A [*] y el otro hasta 10 A; podría, digo en condicional y si no fuera un error (que falte un cero y te refieras al fusible de rango alto) colocar un fusible de 1A para un máximo de medición de 800 mA no creo que este bien, 200 mA pueden ser mucha corriente para ese rango, pero, también podría ser que este bien, diran los que saben

Por cierto un multímetro bien completo para el hobista (Un servidor lo es): Autorango, TRMS, con capacímetro, max y min en rangos de 100mSeg, AC y DC en tensión y corriente, y otras cosas, inclusive frecuencia (Y duty)...; *por aquí se sigue vendiendo *(creo que es modelo 2002) y esta poco más de 100U$D (A valor de mercado negro o blue) y casi 200U$D a "oficial". Otra cosa: Registra datos y se conecta (Por RS232) a la PC y dice que ¡tiene un modo de 80.000 cuentas!, iluminación, modo relativo, ...muy amplio surtido de funciones

Una en contra me parece: Esta _corto_ -creo- en rango de capacitancia (100 microF)

[*] En un manual que circula por Internet asigna 1A al fusible de ese rango de 800mA... raro pero puede ser [Por otro lado parece ser un manual sobreescrito][*enlace*] no por eso del fusible si no por atribuirle _otras propiedades_ y rangos, como por ejemplo sello UL


----------



## sebsjata

Los fusibles de mi multimetro, el cual tiene 2 rangos es de 600mA para la escala de 600mA y 16A para la escala de 20A, uno es exacto a la corriente maxima y el otro es inferior, aunque el multímetro dice 20A Max 10sec, each 15 min


> 20A máximo, 10 segundos cada 15 minutos


----------



## phavlo

Buscando por ML, encontré este: 

Nosé que tal será la marca, pero es bastante completo y con buenas prestaciones: 3 en 1


Y usa 2 baterías 18650: 


El valor es de unos $35.000 Argentinos.


----------



## malesi

phavlo dijo:


> Buscando por ML, encontré este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273598
> Nosé que tal será la marca, pero es bastante completo y con buenas prestaciones: 3 en 1
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273599
> 
> Y usa 2 baterías 18650:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273600
> 
> El valor es de unos $35.000 Argentinos.


Ese le estuve mirando la semana pasada


----------



## Corregidor

aav dijo:


> Veo que ese multímetro tiene dos rangos de medición de corriente, uno con hasta 0,8 A [*] y el otro hasta 10 A; podría, digo en condicional y si no fuera un error (que falte un cero y te refieras al fusible de rango alto) colocar un fusible de 1A para un máximo de medición de 800 mA no creo que este bien, 200 mA pueden ser mucha corriente para ese rango, pero, también podría ser que este bien, diran los que saben
> 
> Por cierto un multímetro bien completo para el hobista (Un servidor lo es): Autorango, TRMS, con capacímetro, max y min en rangos de 100mSeg, AC y DC en tensión y corriente, y otras cosas, inclusive frecuencia (Y duty)...; *por aquí se sigue vendiendo *(creo que es modelo 2002) y esta poco más de 100U$D (A valor de mercado negro o blue) y casi 200U$D a "oficial". Otra cosa: Registra datos y se conecta (Por RS232) a la PC y dice que ¡tiene un modo de 80.000 cuentas!, iluminación, modo relativo, ...muy amplio surtido de funciones
> 
> Una en contra me parece: Esta _corto_ -creo- en rango de capacitancia (100 microF)
> 
> [*] En un manual que circula por Internet asigna 1A al fusible de ese rango de 800mA... raro pero puede ser [Por otro lado parece ser un manual sobreescrito][*enlace*] no por eso del fusible si no por atribuirle _otras propiedades_ y rangos, como por ejemplo sello UL


AAV
Esta diseñado para laboratorio. No tiene las protecciones para errores cometidos en instalaciónes de alta energía como Fluke u otros. Es buena compra si conoces sus límites.
Errores cometidos al medir. Por otro lado si van a medir alto voltaje y similares deben usar herramientas, procedimientos y todo lo necesario para hacerlo de forma segura.


----------



## hellfire4

Buenas desde ya, ¿este saben que onda?









						Tester Digital Multimetro Baw 113c Buzzer Imán Display Luz - $ 4.863,85
					

Tester Digital Multimetro Baw 113C Buzzer Imán NCV Display Luz----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------IMPORTANTE: Ésta es una publicación FULL: eso significa que este producto es despachado desde el depósito de Mercado Libre, por lo tanto no...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Es la misma marca de uno un tanto ordinario. El tema que por aca tampoco hay mucho para elegir


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mira, estos testers funcionan bien y miden de forma muy razonable. Si es para vos, que le vas a dar un uso esporádico y no muy sofisticado, es una herramienta útil a un precio accesible. Además mide temperatura y detecta y "mide" tensión sin contacto aunque no mide capacitores. Te va a ser muy util en el 95% de los casos o un poco más, así que si lo necesitás metele con confianza.
_*Importante*_: antes de empezar a medir hay que leer algo sobre variables eléctricas y como conectar el medidor--> tension en paralelo (y no mas de 380V!!)  y corriente en serie, por que eso es la causa mas común de quemazón de multímetros.


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mira, estos testers funcionan bien y miden de forma muy razonable. Si es para vos, que le vas a dar un uso esporádico y no muy sofisticado, es una herramienta útil a un precio accesible. Además mide temperatura y detecta y "mide" tensión sin contacto aunque no mide capacitores. Te va a ser muy util en el 95% de los casos o un poco más, así que si lo necesitás metele con confianza.
> _*Importante*_: antes de empezar a medir hay que leer algo sobre variables eléctricas y como conectar el medidor--> tension en paralelo (y no mas de 380V!!)  y corriente en serie, por que eso es la causa mas común de quemazón de multímetros.


Buen punto, a ver, el anterior de la misma marca fue para zafar del apuro y probar, y no fue una compra acertada. Pero considero que es algo útil de tener y mejor hacerme con algo más duradero. Si lo uso mucho o poco, no lo sé, pero es como el taladro, que aunque no lo use a menudo, no tenerlo cuando hace falta se torna lamentable .

Al tratar de medir un estabilizador sono, reventando un fusible y aunque se lo cambie, empezo a medir mal, y paso de comprar ese mismo








						Tester Multimetro Digital Dt830b Medición Display Lcd Baw - $ 99.999
					

___SEPOS ELECTRICIDAD- MERCODOLIDER PLATINUM -Distribuidor mayorista de materiales eléctricos___VISITE NUESTRO E-SHOP !https://eshops.mercadolibre.com.ar/sepos+electricidad___MERCADOENVIOS EN EL DIA: ENTREGAS HASTA LAS 22HRS. No es posible coordinar horarios ___**** TESTER MULTIMETRO DIGITAL...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Al menos cumplió en su momento y me hizo zafar de algo peor.

¿Ningún tester esta preparado en general para esas quemazones que mencionas o es que en general esos son bastante mas caros?
Mera curiosidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Ningún tester esta preparado en general para esas quemazones que mencionas o es que en general esos son bastante mas caros?


Los mas caros están "un poco" mas protegidos, pero los errores en las conexiones - por lo general - son mortales para cualquier tester.
Ahora vienen unos que son inteligentes y se adaptan automáticamente a la magnitud que vayas a medir. En ML he visto uno de UNI-T bastante económico (creo que algo de $7000) pero nunca he usado uno de ellos...


----------



## analogico

Mientras no se dañe el chip principal, se  puede tratar de reparar.



hellfire4 dijo:


> Al tratar de medir un estabilizador sono, reventando un fusible y aunque se lo cambie, empezo a medir mal, y paso de comprar ese mismo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tester Multimetro Digital Dt830b Medición Display Lcd Baw - $ 99.999
> 
> 
> ___SEPOS ELECTRICIDAD- MERCODOLIDER PLATINUM -Distribuidor mayorista de materiales eléctricos___VISITE NUESTRO E-SHOP !https://eshops.mercadolibre.com.ar/sepos+electricidad___MERCADOENVIOS EN EL DIA: ENTREGAS HASTA LAS 22HRS. No es posible coordinar horarios ___**** TESTER MULTIMETRO DIGITAL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al menos cumplió en su momento y me hizo zafar de algo peor.
> 
> ¿Ningún tester esta preparado en general para esas quemazones que mencionas o es que en general esos son bastante mas caros?
> Mera curiosidad



Esos tester amarillos vienen en diferentes calidades, algunos vienen con protecciones, otros no.


----------



## paliz

En un tester yo apreciaría un medidor de continuidad con las siguientes características:

- Medir continuidad con un voltaje inferior a 300mVdc.
- Medir continuidad con un voltaje superior a 5Vdc.


----------



## unmonje

hellfire4 dijo:


> Buen punto, a ver, el anterior de la misma marca fue para zafar del apuro y probar, y no fue una compra acertada. Pero considero que es algo útil de tener y mejor hacerme con algo más duradero. Si lo uso mucho o poco, no lo sé, pero es como el taladro, que aunque no lo use a menudo, no tenerlo cuando hace falta se torna lamentable .
> 
> Al tratar de medir un estabilizador sono, reventando un fusible y aunque se lo cambie, empezo a medir mal, y paso de comprar ese mismo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tester Multimetro Digital Dt830b Medición Display Lcd Baw - $ 99.999
> 
> 
> ___SEPOS ELECTRICIDAD- MERCODOLIDER PLATINUM -Distribuidor mayorista de materiales eléctricos___VISITE NUESTRO E-SHOP !https://eshops.mercadolibre.com.ar/sepos+electricidad___MERCADOENVIOS EN EL DIA: ENTREGAS HASTA LAS 22HRS. No es posible coordinar horarios ___**** TESTER MULTIMETRO DIGITAL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al menos cumplió en su momento y me hizo zafar de algo peor.
> 
> ¿Ningún tester esta preparado en general para esas quemazones que mencionas o es que en general esos son bastante mas caros?
> Mera curiosidad



Si, era fácil que un estabilizador te volara el tester de un chicotazo, sobre todo los antiguos, como los que se usaban en los televisores a válvulas


----------



## hellfire4

analogico dijo:


> Mientras no se dañe el chip principal, se  puede tratar de reparar.
> 
> 
> 
> Esos tester amarillos vienen en diferentes calidades, algunos vienen con protecciones, otros no.



Trajo un fusible, menos elementos que el 2º, aunque de poco sirvio Xd


unmonje dijo:


> Si, era fácil que un estabilizador te volara el tester de un chicotazo, sobre todo los antiguos, como los que se usaban en los televisores a válvulas


Es muy ordinario ese, a ver, habia que pulsar el conector de los lapices (mantener presionados con los dedos), sino no marcaba en considiones, y lo recorte un cacho on una trincheta y anduvo algo mejor.

Al menos si volo, no era uno para lamentarse mucho, y después de la experiencia, considere que es una herramienta que merece que tenga 
Menudo dilema fue, compre para probar, imaginandome lo que era (por una experiencia de una llave de tuercas en un de todo), pero bueno, al menos cumplio su propósito


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los mas caros están "un poco" mas protegidos, pero los errores en las conexiones - por lo general - son mortales para cualquier tester.
> Ahora vienen unos que son inteligentes y se adaptan automáticamente a la magnitud que vayas a medir. En ML he visto uno de UNI-T bastante económico (creo que algo de $7000) pero nunca he usado uno de ellos...


Um, si, sospeche que podría haber modelos así 

En su momento, la busqueda de uno hizo que tenga ubicado los negocios donde debo y no debo adquirirlo, dado el sobreprecio, de manera que no tendría que volver a patearme la ciudad

Mera curiosidad ¿puede reventar si mides un tomacorriente activo y esta en un indicador inadecuado?
Justo pensando, dado que procure informarme para ver como se media uno y si eso fue lo que fallo al querer medir el estabilizador (que termine midiendo con un UPS)


----------



## Benino

¡Hola!
Voy a cambiar mi viejo multímetro y tengo algunas dudas. Para empezar decir que es para uso doméstico.
Al parecer una de las cosas que tengo que tener en cuenta es el número de cuentas (o algo así) que no sé si entiendo bien lo que es (he mirado en internet pero no me queda claro) pero que al parecer cuanto más alto mejor  
Os dejo enlaces de algunos que he echado un ojo a ver si me podéis ayudar

Este es el que mayor recuentos tiene 19999, que como he comentado no sé si es tan importante








						22.53C$ 35% de DESCUENTO|ANENG multímetro Digital Profesional AN870, 19999 recuentos, verdaderos valores eficaces, corriente de voltaje CA/CC, Transistor NCV preciso, probador de rango automático|Multímetros|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				




Estos de BSIDE son un poco más barato pero de 9999 nada más. Tienen una salida de onda cuadrada, que no sé si la llegaré a usar nunca








						20.64C$ 64% de desconto|Bside-multímetro Digital Zt301, 302, Rms, Dc/da, Voltímetro, Amperímetro, Dmm, Resistência Ohm, Tampa Hz, Testador De Temperatura - Multímetros - AliExpress
					

Compre Fácil, Viva Melhor! Aliexpress.com




					pt.aliexpress.com
				











						34.79C$ 46% de desconto|Bside profissional multímetro digital true rms 9999 3 line display analógico tester atual voltímetro capacitor temp vfc ncv medidor|multimeter with usb|autorange digital multimeterdigital multimeter - AliExpress
					

Compre Fácil, Viva Melhor! Aliexpress.com




					pt.aliexpress.com
				




Están de este estilo que tienen menos recuentos (6000) pero tienen conexión bluetooth, que tampoco tengo claro si puede ser de utilidad, pero me ha pareceido una cosa curiosa.








						38.77C$ 49% de desconto|Bside multímetro digital tecnologia sem fio amperímetro true rms auto tocou analógico inteligente voltímetro capacitor tester diy ferramenta|Multímetros|   - AliExpress
					

Compre Fácil, Viva Melhor! Aliexpress.com




					pt.aliexpress.com
				




También los hay con pantalla táctil
pulsar aquí

Bueno, haber hay un montón más pero tampoco quiero aburrir 
Si alguien me puede recomendar uno de estos o cualquier otro modelo que haya por ahí genial.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ T3

Todo depende de lo que vayas a usar.

Yo hace poco me compré uno con un montón de funciones a un muy buen precio, pero no es de marca conocida, y por lo poco que pude probar funciona correctamente.

La cantidad de cuentas sería basicamente cuantos "ceros" hay detras del punto, por ejemplo si tiene 1999 cuentas, sería algo así que tiene una resolución de 1mV en la escala de 1V, o sea que puede leer 0.001V, por eso cuanto mas alto el número, mejor.

Para uso domestico nada mas, te sugiero que tenga voltaje, amperaje (en lo posible en AC/CA también y no solo DC/CC), resistencias, diodos, continuidad y si puedes NCV (Non-Contact Voltaje) para saber si un cable tiene tensión sin tocarlo.


----------



## sergiot

Como te dijo DJ T3, la decisión de cual comprar es según el uso y la necesidad, ademas las cuentas está la velocida de muestreo, que eso para algunos casos es importante, lo mismo si es auto rango o no, en mi uso particular un auto rango no me sirve porque tarda mucho en mostrar el valor, y suelo tener que medir condiciones de variación rapida.


----------



## Benino

Muchas gracias por los consejos.
¿Conocéis alguno de los que he puesto o algún otro de más o menos ese precio? Yo hace tiempo que no miro nada al respecto. Para que os hagáis una idea en el que tengo viene el precio en la caja... en pesetas 
No es que vaya a hacer un uso muy profesional pero sí que le echo en falta poder medir condensadores y que suene un pitido en continuidad.


----------



## DJ T3

Puedes mirar este review de un tester inteligente.




Vale la pena mirar el video completo.

Luego tiene otro video mas sobre varios tester, pero no lo vi, así que no puedo recomendar...

Las marcas mas conocidas son Uni-T y Fluke, obvio que cada uno con lo suyo


----------



## mcrven

Imzas dijo:


> Alguna reseta, es que me da un poco de miedo hacerlo al "arco"con untrozo de conductor .



Aún cuando este post es del 2011, la receta que voy a aportar sigue siendo válida hasta el infinito... y más allá:

Para descargar los condensadores, acostúmbrense hacerlo con una resistencia de bajo valor, ej.: 5 Ω, de unos 5W ~ 10W (particularmente uso una de 5W), de las de cerámica, con un par de terminaciones de unos 15 cm de cable AWG #16, que rematan en un par de caimanes.

Saludos y éxitos...


----------



## Benino

DJ T3 dijo:


> Puedes mirar este review de un tester inteligente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vale la pena mirar el video completo.
> 
> Luego tiene otro video mas sobre varios tester, pero no lo vi, así que no puedo recomendar...
> 
> Las marcas mas conocidas son Uni-T y Fluke, obvio que cada uno con lo suyo


Muchas gracias por el enlace, parece interesante. La verdad es que no sé por qué me inspiran más confianza los que tienen carcasas del estilo del ANENG AN 870
Por cierto, en este enlace hay una comparativa del 870 con uno de las marcas que me recomiendas, Uni-T. Este último es claramente mejor pero no sé si merece la pena gastarse más del triple


----------



## malesi

Dice el hilo ¿Que buscar en un multímetro?
Yo no busco nada, este me ha rendido toda la vida, y lo que le queda si me pongo siempre las gafas
La pantalla de 13x6 cm, lo malo que tiene pila de 22,5 voltios
Yo siempre uso dos de estos, 40 años y no han cascado 
Bien cuidados que le costaron caros a mi papito.


----------



## mcrven

malesi dijo:


> Dice el hilo ¿Que buscar en un multímetro?
> Yo no busco nada, este me ha rendido toda la vida, y lo que le queda si me pongo siempre las gafas
> La pantalla de 13x6 cm, lo malo que tiene pila de 22,5 voltios
> Yo siempre uso dos de estos, 40 años y no han cascado
> Bien cuidados que le costaron caros a mi papito.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291988Ver el archivo adjunto 291989



A ver si, por lo menos, le calibras el 0 (CERO)...


----------



## malesi

mcrven dijo:


> A ver si, por lo menos, le calibras el 0 (CERO)...


cierto, cuando pida la pila de 22,5


----------



## mcrven

malesi dijo:


> cierto, cuando pida la pila de 22,5


Eso nada tiene que ver con la pila, es ajuste mecánico del tornillo que dice ZERO.

De 22,5V no existen pilas (celdas). Esa es una batería, un pack de 15 "PILAS" (Celdas) de 1,5V c/u conectadas en serie, la cual solo sirve para alimentar el circuito del Ohm-metro y del capacímetro. El resto de las lecturas no requieren de la batería.


----------



## moises calderon

mcrven dijo:


> Eso nada tiene que ver con la pila, es ajuste mecánico del tornillo que dice ZERO.
> 
> De 22,5V no existen pilas (celdas). Esa es una batería, un pack de 15 "PILAS" (Celdas) de 1,5V c/u conectadas en serie, la cual solo sirve para alimentar el circuito del Ohm-metro y del capacímetro. El resto de las lecturas no requieren de la batería.


Hay unas placas electrónicas, que suben la tensión a partir de 2 pilas comunes, su tensión de salida es ajustable, te puede servir, para reemplazar la batería, saludos


----------



## moises calderon

Módulo, que puede servir para reemplazar batería de 22.5V, si hay espacio, por supuesto, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y dos pilas 23A , esas de 12 V de control remoto en serie ?






*10.3 x 28.5 mm*


P.D.: Los "tésnicos" sabemos poner un zener en serie para restar "boltage" )


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> "Y dos pilas 23A , esas de 12 V de control remoto en serie ?"
> 
> "P.D.: Los "tésnicos" sabemos poner un zener en serie para restar "boltage"


Jo personalmente poneria alguns diodos en serie para restar los 2V que sobran , asi NO hay cualquer consumo extra , ese indesejable lo que encurtaria la vida util desa bateria cara.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## malesi

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Jo personalmente poneria alguns diodos en serie para restar los 2V que sobran , asi NO hay cualquer consumo extra , ese indesejable lo que encurtaria la vida util desa bateria cara.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y dos pilas 23A , esas de 12 V de control remoto en serie ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10.3 x 28.5 mm*
> 
> 
> P.D.: Los "tésnicos" sabemos poner un zener en serie para restar "boltage" )






De todas formas no he pedido baterías de 22,4  solo he dicho que cuando la pida
Las de 22,5 en el alien ese 1mes en llegar, las de foto de 12v a 50 metros de casa 1€ las dos, y me sobra sitio metiendo las 2,
Y no se me ocurrió poner dos de 12, es que soy mayor
Así que caso cerrado *que ya os conozco... *


----------

